# Uber is Lovable



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Uber is Lovable, promise! You just need to learn how Uber works for you. I'm from LA and people sometimes drive 30+ to work each way 5 days,.in addition to errands and activities on their off days. 

If a normal driver puts 60
Miles on their car (in sometimes stop and go traffic) plus mileage for any other activity, They are putting 300 miles for work per week, along with daily miles for groceries, family, events, oh you know errands...and fun!

If you Can monitor your mileage to see if you're driving 100-150 miles a day,.You're in a safe range.

I just put 60+ miles on my car for the Uber yacht thing. That was to drive here and it is a guarantee, but they didn't use me.

My app didn't work properly last Sat, so I.couldn't take a chance and only did little business. Uber cushioned my check with guarantees again,

Sometimes it seems.like Uber doesn't care but they do what they think is fair and remain very profitable. How many companies pay you for.work you didn't do?

I love Uber!
I can go on further, but I'm off from my other job today so Uber on!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

what's the going rate for uber x in palm beach county?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Uber is Lovable, promise! You just need to learn how Uber works for you. I'm from LA and people sometimes drive 30+ to work each way 5 days,.in addition to errands and activities on their off days.
> 
> If a normal driver puts 60
> Miles on their car (in sometimes stop and go traffic) plus mileage for any other activity, They are putting 300 miles for work per week, along with daily miles for groceries, family, events, oh you know errands...and fun!
> ...


Good one!


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

How'd you get picked for Yacht? and what was the super secret location?
Are you in on those other specials this week or take the bait on that park your car at Ultra deal?
Inquiring minds like @Courageous wanna know!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Uber is Lovable, promise! You just need to learn how Uber works for you. I'm from LA and people sometimes drive 30+ to work each way 5 days,.in addition to errands and activities on their off days.
> 
> If a normal driver puts 60
> Miles on their car (in sometimes stop and go traffic) plus mileage for any other activity, They are putting 300 miles for work per week, along with daily miles for groceries, family, events, oh you know errands...and fun!
> ...


The Government!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

MiamiFlyer said:


> How'd you get picked for Yacht? and what was the super secret location?
> Are you in on those other specials this week or take the bait on that park your car at Ultra deal?
> Inquiring minds like @Courageous wanna know!


It was for UberSelect. But they didn't use my services. They just kept texting me about the guarantees. I drove by Utlra today as they were assembling it still. I'm a tad overwhelmed. I'm wondering about the influx of people this weekend. My t mobile was slow and the GPS kepts dropping.

What will happen when all the attendees arrive and pulling from the mobile towers? T mobile said there was an outtage, yada yada yah. Drunk people rate me low. Sober people rate well.

IDK about Ultra? Are You.looking forward to it?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> what's the going rate for uber x in palm beach county?


I think x is .90+.16 and Select is 2.35 +.40


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wouldn't mind trying out uber, heck I would even pay for the gas providing uber took care of the other car expenses.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I wouldn't mind trying out uber, heck I would even pay for the gas providing uber took care of the other car expenses.


LIDMANNNNNN! wash out your mouth!!!!!


----------



## UberGal (Sep 15, 2014)

Uber is lovable? Hahahahahaha........


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> LIDMANNNNNN! wash out your mouth!!!!!


 with what?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Not kool aid.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber is lovable.
And the Saguaro cactus in my front yard is cuddly.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

@UberGirlPBC, if Uber makes you feel happy and loved then Uber on! Dont let the negativity in this forum bring you down. You can still sift and search through the pages for nuggets of valuable advice, and when the going gets bumpy UP.net is always here with a listening ear.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Luberon said:


> @UberGirlPBC, if Uber makes you feel happy and loved then Uber on! Dont let the negativity in this forum bring you down. You can still sift and search through the pages for nuggets of valuable advice, and when the going gets bumpy UP.net is always here with a listening ear.


It's not so much that people are negative at up.net. What we have are a lot experienced drivers who have a lot of experience with U/L and they're not shy about sharing their experience. It's more about realism than negativity. But there are a few who just like to kvetch ad nauseum.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> Not kool aid.


 hmmm gatoraid should do it.


----------



## my3centsSTEW (Mar 27, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Uber is lovable.
> And the Saguaro cactus in my front yard is cuddly.


like a bed of roses


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Lidman said:


> what's the going rate for uber x in palm beach county?


https://www.uber.com/cities/miami


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

UberGal said:


> Uber is lovable? Hahahahahaha........


Don't laugh at the ones making money, l learn from them. Upgrade your vehicle. I Uber Select


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Uber is lovable.
> And the Saguaro cactus in my front yard is cuddly.


To each his own. I prefer money


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Luberon said:


> @UberGirlPBC, if Uber makes you feel happy and loved then Uber on! Dont let the negativity in this forum bring you down. You can still sift and search through the pages for nuggets of valuable advice, and when the going gets bumpy UP.net is always here with a listening ear.


thanks Luberon! I'm glad to Uber Select. I needed additional money and Uber provides this on my own time. I don't have to worry about conflicting schedules, or days I don't want to work. I don't have request days off or get someone to cover my shift. Every business I ever had came with some expense. Most of the complaints are from people used to only working at a W2 job. Clearly, this is the closest they ever been to running their own business. If they had any business say they would start their own business doing what they love. I like talking to people. I like my car. I like driving, it allows me to clear my thoughts. Whatever I don't like I have expressed already in other forms in order to learn how to sort that problem. XOXO


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> hmmm gatoraid should do it.


Sounds like lemon lime hatorade, so sad people spend so much of their lives doing what makes them unhappy, too bad


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

my3centsSTEW said:


> like a bed of roses


Sounds like this advice may not be worthy of 3 cents. ...nonsense


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I wouldn't mind trying out uber, heck I would even pay for the gas providing uber took care of the other car expenses.


I got paid an extra $120 for being on standby for an Uber yacht party . This was in addition to my fares! Yes! I feel like I got tipped by Uber!!! THANKS UBER. Thats 2 weeks of gas for me. My bank account does not care how much I Uber. I want more! Uber on! Xoxo


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmmm. I wonder if this is Ms Randy Spears?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if this is Ms Randy Spears?


Nope. I'm a real Uber driver. I even stood in line in Palm Beach to get my car inspected


----------



## TingoDingo (Apr 6, 2015)

Maybe she really got lucky and got to be one of those few 'fabled' stories Uber likes to lure desperate people [Like me, but I ain't biting yet] into their legion of insanity with a full fledged coffee house complete with disgruntled barista. Oh wait, that's Starbucks.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Nope. I'm a real Uber driver. I even stood in line in Palm Beach to get my car inspected


 So is Randy Spears.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Uber is Lovable, promise! You just need to learn how Uber works for you. I'm from LA and people sometimes drive 30+ to work each way 5 days,.in addition to errands and activities on their off days.
> 
> If a normal driver puts 60
> Miles on their car (in sometimes stop and go traffic) plus mileage for any other activity, They are putting 300 miles for work per week, along with daily miles for groceries, family, events, oh you know errands...and fun!
> ...


How long have you been Ubering?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> So is Randy Spears.


POST # 29 / Lidman :Beskeptical Bison
has Doppelganger Doubts.
Have we witnessed the "Lookit Me" Com-
ing Out of Catherine Purcell 
Light?

http://fusion.net/story/24452/uber-wont-break-for-regulations-or-competition/


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber loves ...

Uber has a top echelon and they themselves only ride with drivers from that top echelon. It sounds so profitable at the top, UberGirlPBC but I just don't have the personality for it. I am not smooth as silk, I cannot read people well, and I am really not all that interested in my fellow human beings. But, mostly, I think it's because I fundamentally do not enjoy driving... I know those semis are out to kill me ... Hmmm, Sounds like I should start a new thread&#8230;

&#8230; And before you all tell me that I should quit, what I do have is a car and time and I don't want to work very hard. So I Uber On&#8230; I mean Lyft on ... I mean I sit on my hands until the other guys insurance pays for replacing both my passenger side doors...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TingoDingo said:


> Maybe she really got lucky and got to be one of those few 'fabled' stories Uber likes to lure desperate people [Like me, but I ain't biting yet] into their legion of insanity with a full fledged coffee house complete with disgruntled barista. Oh wait, that's Starbucks.


POST # 28 / TingoDingo : Besharp Bison
admires this "Spud's" 
Advanced Sarcasm for such a NU
NUberer. Fortunately, Travis-flavored
Kool-Aid is Anathema to you too!

Ahoy and Welcome to the UP.Net Forums
from Kindah Fah away Marco Island on
Florida's Wild SouthWest Coast.

Good with Exploring Libraries and/or
Google? UPNF has 238,000+ Posts & Re-
plies in a Searchable Database from
nearly 12,000 Members. Topics cover
the gamut from alerts/hyperlinked art-
icles/"insider information"/Pdfs, Videos,
YouTubes and News about the TNC Ex-
perience, in general, and the Global Men-
ace that is #[F]Uber, specifically.

More later. Good Luck. You'll need it.
Mentoring Bison, out.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 29 / Lidman :Beskeptical Bison
> has Doppelganger Doubts.
> Have we witnessed the "Lookit Me" Com-
> ing Out of Catherine Purcell
> ...


How does that woman drive in those shoes??? Seriously? How does she jump in / out of vehicle, handle luggage dressed like that ?? LMAO


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> To each his own. I prefer money


Who doesn't? Remember, we're IC's. The first rule of being an IC? ABC - Always Be Compensated.

But the notion of Uber being lovable is pretty humorous, we will agree.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Simon said:


>


As long as I am not alienated from my money


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

TingoDingo said:


> Maybe she really got lucky and got to be one of those few 'fabled' stories Uber likes to lure desperate people [Like me, but I ain't biting yet] into their legion of insanity with a full fledged coffee house complete with disgruntled barista. Oh wait, that's Starbucks.


Or maybe your reality is what you make it? Grumble and complain enough life will give YOU more of what you focus on! Try starting your day with positive affirmations and repeat them often through your day. Be grateful and watch the Universe Bless you more.

If you say you will be late, it will be a bad day, you can't make money, etc thats exactly what you will get. Try saying often money comes to me effortlessly. I have more money than I can spend. People love and respect me while doing everything they can to help me succeed.

I'm able to still Uber now on weekend nights and not suffering with low ratings. I am in control of my life experience. I allow good to come to me. I get a little off my positive path with some fares. Then I connect myself back to Source and give thanks to God and the Universe, along with accepting my Blessings, then comes the nicer fares and tips.

Speak into existence what you really want in life. Surely Ubering is not all you want. But in order to manifest bigger, try getting better results now in everything you do. There is power in your words, thoughts, and emotions! Use this power to your benefit.

I'm a female. I'm out here working hard like men. Now I'm going to regroup and allow my karma and belief system do all the work. I'm going to sit back and get out of my own way. I'm sure this posts helps someone, so thats good karma, getting people to focus on positivity vs ...

Yes, this forum tends to enjoy the drama as if you all don't get enough of that? But if you enter each day with Self Love, Self Respect and exude love for others you will be rewarded beyond a paycheck.

Try being happy for EVERY FARE you get. I don't know, drink some green tea, get some good sleep, exercise, and eat Well. Then when you see your Client get happy and say Hi my name is ____and I will be your driver today. You are going to ____ correct? And maybe if they're not chatty, be quiet for the remainder of the ride. When you are nearing your destination, tell them they have been excellent and you are going to RATE THEM 5*S and many are shocked they get rated. After their comment, I let THEM Know that's how WE know who to pick up, so I'm going to rate them 5* so they can continue to get good service and get picked up.

I learned my lesson about picking up 4.5's's and below. I sometimes still do, but I am definitely using the system how it is designed more properly, tools for the trade


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Who doesn't? Remember, we're IC's. The first rule of being an IC? ABC - Always Be Compensated.
> 
> But the notion of Uber being lovable is pretty humorous, we will agree.


I read it. I sometimes feel this way before I get in the car (loving work or Uber). But then I remember I love my good credit and my bills are on autopay. I remember I love money and start imagining how much money I can make. I imagine how easy this is, or can be. I get excited and go get the money. The tips pay for food, my quick pick lottery, etc. I love tips! I love money, so I love Uber.

Days I go out worrying about mileage or wear and tear on my car are the days that turn out not as planned. So, for now, I might as well love what I do until I am able to have my own business again or some other form of prosperity comes my way.

No matter what, your day will never get better when you already hate it or what you're doing. Feeling good about yourself and what you do is FREE and attracts more Feeling good, along with gives out good vibes to line up everything else in your life.

I love myself. I love my life. I respect myself and respect is given, along with received. I love people. People love me. I love money and money loves me. I love and Bless all that I do. I love Uber!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

MikeB said:


> How long have you been Ubering?


I have been Ubering for 4 months. That is still considered a newbie. However, I am not new to making money. I was semi retired before I moved to SoFlo and allow my environment, negative people constantly speak about recession, season, and other non profitable subjects. And with that, My savings dwindled, my credit cards had balances, and so forth.

I had to stop the downward spiral. I made the most money I ever made in 2008 & 2009 when the world was watching the banks and housing market crash. I did not make money off of it. But by that t time my mind was solid.

A friend gave me a book called "You Can Heal Your Life " by Louise L Hay. A short 200 ish page book. I saw she had some websites and went to her sites. It was then in 2007, the metaphysical taught me what we all really know as children. Be careful what you ask for you just might get it.

I started researching many authors Ms. Hay produced. I even somehow came across Robert T Kiyosaki. I became financially literate and responsible for my own actions. It really doesn't matter immediately what your occupation is. It always matters who you are and how you feel about Self. It depends on if you spend your time learning about how to better Self and let go of the past,

I will never let of the past of making it. I use it to inspire me as these truths I know exist. You never know if some stranger story is true. I know I have upgraded to first class flights more than anyone I ever known. I have traveled the world. I have had 3 benz's already and lived on the beach.

I did Most of this with my mind! Fake your mind out or whatever you have to do. Say you are successful in all you desire and it will come true if you do it more than you complain.

Dr Wayne Dyer said, "You will See it when you Believe it." We have been taught the opposite. Have faith in yourself and trust your Life's Destiny. We were all meant to live an extravagant life. Unfortunately we let others thoughts abd and fears in and most of us give into fear.

I'm over the nay sayers. I have an advantage. I have seen what the power of the mind can do. I look back at my photos. I look at my Facebook page and think what changed? Only thing changed is I was/am living in fear again instead of all that I learned which was uplifting.

Change your mind and the world around you will change. Be the type or person you want to attract. Your life is a reflection of how you feel about yourself. And if you're a Debby Downer, Negative Nancy, Hator Harry, Bahumbug Doug, Not Likely Mikey, Kill Joy Bill, etc no one good will ever want to be around you. Great opportunities will go elsewhere and most of all you won't want to be around YOU


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Huberis said:


>


Misery loves company. People will do whatever they can to mock good news


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I read it. I sometimes feel this way before I get in the car (loving work or Uber). But then I remember I love my good credit and my bills are on autopay. I remember I love money and start imagining how much money I can make. I imagine how easy this is, or can be. I get excited and go get the money. The tips pay for food, my quick pick lottery, etc. I love tips! I love money, so I love Uber.
> 
> Days I go out worrying about mileage or wear and tear on my car are the days that turn out not as planned. So, for now, I might as well love what I do until I am able to have my own business again or some other form of prosperity comes my way.
> 
> ...


Well stated.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I have been Ubering for 4 months. That is still considered a newbie. However, I am not new to making money. I was semi retired before I moved to SoFlo and allow my environment, negative people constantly speak about recession, season, and other non profitable subjects. And with that, My savings dwindled, my credit cards had balances, and so forth.
> 
> I had to stop the downward spiral. I made the most money I ever made in 2008 & 2009 when the world was watching the banks and housing market crash. I did not make money off of it. But by that t time my mind was solid.
> 
> ...


POST # 40 /UberGirlPBC : Being Polite
Bison requests
a Less Dark Avatar Photo to Properly
Reflect your Glowing Enlightenment.

Hope you've Obtained Hybrid Insurance
to Avoid Potential Financial Misfortune,
as "Pride goeth before a Fall."


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

I will look into it, thanks. Or if you have any further details, much appreciated ? I see no need to change my profile pic. I might as well just post my IG tag if I want to be found, no?


----------



## pClark (Apr 3, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> The tips pay for food, my quick pick lottery, etc. I love tips! I love money, so I love Uber.


I thank you for this post. There's a lot to be said for a positive mental attitude, but please tell me more about these tips of which you speak?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

It's good to be positive. You might see some negativity on this board, because some of the drivers including myself, have experienced lots of rate cuts. But you'll lots of helpful comments on how to make good of the guarantees, cancellation fees and such. I also think that members want to forewarn newcomers about the hidden expenses down the road. (Wear and tear). It's very easy to overlook in the first couple of years.

In all fairness I like doing uber parttime. I think it's good for extra side cash. If you're doing great that's wonderful.

If you're getting tips, that's also wonderful. I would never ask a pax for tip, but I certainly wouldn't discourage it either.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> It's good to be positive. You might see some negativity on this board, because some of the drivers including myself, have experienced lots of rate cuts. But you'll lots of helpful comments on how to make good of the guarantees, cancellation fees and such. I also think that members want to forewarn newcomers about the hidden expenses down the road. (Wear and tear). It's very easy to overlook in the first couple of years.
> 
> In all fairness I like doing uber parttime. I think it's good for extra side cash. If you're doing great that's wonderful.
> 
> If you're getting tips, that's also wonderful. I would never ask a pax for tip, but I certainly wouldn't discourage it either.


POST # 46 /DrJeecheroo : ACHTUNG!
Bison Admires
this Heartfelt Prescription from the
Heartland! The Smiling Happy People
on this Board have FT Employment
and thus can Cherry Pick #[F]Uberhours.
Even better if You Drive Select! Has
Select even had Any Rate Cuts?

No wonder SOME are high
on "Benjamin Fumes!"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I will look into it, thanks. Or if you have any further details, much appreciated ? I see no need to change my profile pic. I might as well just post my IG tag if I want to be found, no?


POST # 44 / UberGirlPBC : Noproblems
Bison will just
Peruse the AARP Section of Instagram!

So is that You in the 1980's? "Semi-re-
tired.... with 3 Benzes"... LA to Miamuh
Hummadiddy? What an Adjustment...
but what's a Senior Tax Refugee to do?

And running into the "Ex"s is SO Yes-
terday! And that Delightful Caribbean
Patois the Help use: such a relief from
La Lingua de Loss Angle-Eez.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I even somehow came across Robert T Kiyosaki.


He's a very, very smart man. The content of his books is obviously nonsense, but he realized that people will pay good money to others who claim to know a secret, undiscovered way to do it. Genius!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Uber is Lovable, promise! You just need to learn how Uber works for you. I'm from LA and people sometimes drive 30+ to work each way 5 days,.in addition to errands and activities on their off days.
> 
> If a normal driver puts 60
> Miles on their car (in sometimes stop and go traffic) plus mileage for any other activity, They are putting 300 miles for work per week, along with daily miles for groceries, family, events, oh you know errands...and fun!
> ...


Drugs are bad for you, hallucinations are the effects of drug use, time to put down that Uber pipe that TK send you.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> It's good to be positive. You might see some negativity on this board, because some of the drivers including myself, have experienced lots of rate cuts. But you'll lots of helpful comments on how to make good of the guarantees, cancellation fees and such. I also think that members want to forewarn newcomers about the hidden expenses down the road. (Wear and tear). It's very easy to overlook in the first couple of years.
> 
> In all fairness I like doing uber parttime. I think it's good for extra side cash. If you're doing great that's wonderful.
> 
> If you're getting tips, that's also wonderful. I would never ask a pax for tip, but I certainly wouldn't discourage it either.


Ah the beloved tips! You want tips on making cash tips? This is another can of worms, let's open:

1. You accepted a ping. Pull over and GPS your destination.

2. This next step saves gas and time in the long run. Copy & paste the text message Hello _, your Uber ETA is ___ minutes. Fill in the blanks & send.

3. Eff what you been through, arrive happily. Practice makes perfect and if practice being happy dot dot dot

4. Unbuckle your seat belt as you are arriving (right before you place car in park. At this 0-2 mph you're not likely to be thrown from your car) & get out quickly to open the car door(s) whilst minding your surroundings.

5. Greet your clients as if you might be selected to receive a million dollars. You never know who is going to tip you $1, $5, $10, $20 (I'm still waiting on Ben) even if they don't tip, the 5*z are free advertising.

6. INTRODUCE YOURSELF

7. INTRODUCE YOURSELF! YOU ARE A STRANGER, people don't rate highly or tip if they feel awkward, think stranger danger.

8. Assess the situation, are we good? NO attitudes thus far? Good begin trip and ask if this is the correct destination

9. BTW are you dressed nicely? Would you get in your nice clean car and ride with a person who looks like you? We're not speaking beauty, I mean are you creepy?

10. I'm back to placing mini waters back in the car. Twelve bottles for $2.50. My choice. I'm trying to manifest 2 or less passengers per trip. The Universe sees I don't have room for 4 peeps. But if so, I move the armrest and waters.

More tips later, I need to clean house on my day off


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Drugs are bad for you, hallucinations are the effects of drug use, time to put down that Uber pipe that TK send you.


Happiness and love for Self and all that you do is great for you. Negativity is dot dot dot you figure it out. I already did ♡♡♡


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Courageous said:


> How does that woman drive in those shoes??? Seriously? How does she jump in / out of vehicle, handle luggage dressed like that ?? LMAO


Thanks for sharing, this is an awesome video. Motivation


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

TE="UberGirlPBC, post: 238824, member: 8067"]Happiness and love for Self and all that you do is great for you. Negativity is dot dot dot you figure it out. I already did ♡♡♡[/QUOTE]
Like I said, drugs are bad for you.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> TE="UberGirlPBC, post: 238824, member: 8067"]Happiness and love for Self and all that you do is great for you. Negativity is dot dot dot you figure it out. I already did ♡♡♡


Like I said, drugs are bad for you.[/QUOTE]

If you don't love yourself that's so sad. I send you a hug now and hopefully the positive seed will grow in you sooner than later. It is so hard to imagine you are this lack of good feelings? Tomorrow is a new day. Go makes some money and practice being nice until that's all you know how to do


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm on the fence on this one 
But I want to belive


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> He's a very, very smart man. The content of his books is obviously nonsense, but he realized that people will pay good money to others who claim to know a secret, undiscovered way to do it. Genius!


The term charlatan comes to mind, does it not?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 44 / UberGirlPBC : Noproblems
> Bison will just
> Peruse the AARP Section of Instagram!
> 
> ...


I don't speak jibberish, sorry. All I could make out of that is you think I'm old. I believe in having money now while I can enjoy it. Semi Retired not in Social Security claiming terms, but in residual income terms. I think you're just looking to drink some more lemon lime hatorade. Too bad, lost soul. I can only help the willing. Let's get this money and have fun doing it


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm on the fence on this one
> But I want to belive


Just try positive affirmations and eventually your whole life gets better


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Like I said, drugs are bad for you.


If you don't love yourself that's so sad. I send you a hug now and hopefully the positive seed will grow in you sooner than later. It is so hard to imagine you are this lack of good feelings? Tomorrow is a new day. Go makes some money and practice being nice until that's all you know how to do[/QUOTE]
I am always nice, and I do love myself, lol. But when I read and see idiotic statements, sorry but this has nothing to do about loving ones self. 
So how long have you been doing uber, how many hours have you logged, how many miles have you put on your car "that is worth much less each day with all the miles you are putting on it" did you earn enough for the depreciation of your vehicle. So at the end of the day how much have you earned an hour, net pay,and if your car broke down today have you earned enough to go finance another vehicle to drive into the dumpster for Uber. The blind leading the blind.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Just try positive affirmations and eventually your whole life gets better


I operate in a similar way to your description I know it works 
But even I have ruff days 
I have to belive you


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Ah the beloved tips! You want tips on making cash tips? This is another can of worms, let's open:
> 
> 1. You accepted a ping. Pull over and GPS your destination.
> 
> ...


I can't ague with any of these tips they are real


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I operate in a similar way to your description I know it works
> But even I have ruff days
> I have to belive you


Just do me a favor go to the gym once a week hit the bean bag for a couple of hours
Im a bit worried if dont vent out regularly you may go postal one day 
I'm joking but serious


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
I am always nice, and I do love myself, lol. But when I read and see idiotic statements, sorry but this has nothing to do about loving ones self.
So how long have you been doing uber, how many hours have you logged, how many miles have you put on your car "that is worth much less each day with all the miles you are putting on it" did you earn enough for the depreciation of your vehicle. So at the end of the day how much have you earned an hour, net pay,and if your car broke down today have you earned enough to go finance another vehicle to drive into the dumpster for Uber. The blind leading the blind.[/QUOTE]

POST # 60 /cybertec69 : Fellow Notable,
Thank You for Injecting
into This Thread
the The Greatest DisInfectant: Daylight!

@DarkphotoPBC claims Bisonic gibberish.

"Tec" tells @UberQueenBeeLight to take
a long walk off a short pier w/ manda-
tory anchor!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Negativity begets negativity. If you have a better plan use it. Opinions don't feed me, pay my bills, love me, or put a roof over my head. I'm not hurting anyone, I'm helping.

My car is meant to be driven. I have other things I'm working on. In the inbetween time C.R.E.A.M DOLLA DOLLA BILL Y'ALL



Casuale Haberdasher said:


> I am always nice, and I do love myself, lol. But when I read and see idiotic statements, sorry but this has nothing to do about loving ones self.
> So how long have you been doing uber, how many hours have you logged, how many miles have you put on your car "that is worth much less each day with all the miles you are putting on it" did you earn enough for the depreciation of your vehicle. So at the end of the day how much have you earned an hour, net pay,and if your car broke down today have you earned enough to go finance another vehicle to drive into the dumpster for Uber. The blind leading the blind.


POST # 60 /cybertec69 : Fellow Notable,
Thank You for Injecting
into This Thread
the The Greatest DisInfectant: Daylight!

@DarkphotoPBC claims Bisonic gibberish.

"Tec" tells @UberQueenBeeLight to take
a long walk off a short pier w/ manda-
tory anchor![/QUOTE]


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Negativity begets negativity. If you have a better plan use it. Opinions don't feed me, pay my bills, love me, or put a roof over my head. I'm not hurting anyone, I'm helping.
> 
> My car is meant to be driven. I have other things I'm working on. In the inbetween time C.R.E.A.M DOLLA DOLLA BILL Y'ALL
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm more than grateful to wake up and get this money. I have had a great life while young and still young to enjoy more. A coward dies a thousand deaths. I don't fear my last day. Heaven sounds great to me. If you want to push me off the pier tough guy, my fam can get $250k tax free. If you're not going to "do" anything jibberish elsewhere. No one told you haters to read. Participation and Ubering are completely voluntary. Learn to make it work for you with a bigger plan of something better or continue to be a sore loser.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"I'm a female. I'm out here working hard like men." 

I'm a male. I'm out here working hard like women. So what's your point to the gender reference?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Who doesn't? Remember, we're IC's. The first rule of being an IC? ABC - Always Be Compensated.
> 
> But the notion of Uber being lovable is pretty humorous, we will agree.


I do agree with the title except that she might have left out a word or two on the end of it.
Uber is lovable _to themselves_.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I have been Ubering for 4 months. That is still considered a newbie. However, I am not new to making money. I was semi retired before I moved to SoFlo and allow my environment, negative people constantly speak about recession, season, and other non profitable subjects. And with that, My savings dwindled, my credit cards had balances, and so forth.
> 
> I had to stop the downward spiral. I made the most money I ever made in 2008 & 2009 when the world was watching the banks and housing market crash. I did not make money off of it. But by that t time my mind was solid.
> 
> ...


I'm digging deep in this , I want to call bull 
I can't call bull 
Passes smell test


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> "I'm a female. I'm out here working hard like men."
> 
> I'm a male. I'm out here working hard like women. So what's your point to the gender reference?


Umm duh, women were never meant to work outside the home! Women who did not want men started the women's lib movement, and lazy men jumped on board. Women in poor countries are expected to work. I work by choice since I am single. A proper gent knows the difference. Now if women work outside the home to support their family, usually it is because there's no other options. Women are not built like men.

Yet another can of worms. But I'm alright with speaking about what is real to me, and what has been proven to work. I see some people just want to pick things apart so they can have a say. I'm glad you pay so close attention to my every word. I'm glad to be of assistance to get you through your boredom. Sorry I cannot do this daily. You will have to play by yourself until I decide to return hehe

Xoxo, love, safey, good health and Money Blessings to all


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Wah wah wah this screams someone peed in my Cheerios. No one likes you so you pass the misery. Feel better, it ain't over! From this very moment you can stop breeding further problems into your life and turn your life into a happy one, as of right now


Lidman said:


> "I'm a female. I'm out here working hard like men."
> 
> I'm a male. I'm out here working hard like women. So what's your point to the gender reference?





Lidman said:


> I do agree with the title except that she might have left out a word or two on the end of it.
> Uber is lovable _to themselves_.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm digging deep in this , I want to call bull
> I can't call bull
> Passes smell test


Awe some love being sent my way, xoxo 20!!!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Wah wah wah this screams someone peed in my Cheerios. No one likes you so you pass the misery. Feel better, it ain't over! From this very moment you can stop breeding further problems into your life and turn your life into a happy one, as of right now


Hmmm whose crying here. I don't even drive for uber. I drive for lyft on occasion. I don't recall posting anything on this thread suggesting that I was complaining about how much I make. I don't know where you draw your conclusions from.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 29 / Lidman :Beskeptical Bison
> has Doppelganger Doubts.
> Have we witnessed the "Lookit Me" Com-
> ing Out of Catherine Purcell
> ...


I needed a good chuckle.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

I never said anything about your money only reference to your piss poor attitude, Your doom & gloom. This is the info you, provided freely duh



Lidman said:


> Hmmm whose crying here. I don't even drive for uber. I drive for lyft on occasion. I don't recall posting anything on this thread suggesting that I was complaining about how much I make. I don't know where you draw your conclusions from.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

One of Travis' minionettes. I'm certain he is very proud of you. Now that's positive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I got paid an extra $120 for being on standby for an Uber yacht party . This was in addition to my fares! Yes! I feel like I got tipped by Uber!!! THANKS UBER. Thats 2 weeks of gas for me. My bank account does not care how much I Uber. I want more! Uber on! Xoxo


Do you have full coverage insurance? Meaning does your personal insurance policy cover ride share?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lizamtampa said:


> Do you have full coverage insurance? Meaning does your personal insurance policy cover ride share?


You mean does her personal auto insurance cover FHV/Taxi work, I am sure it does not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Just try positive affirmations and eventually your whole life gets better


Law of attraction. What you think about you bring about!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I have been Ubering for 4 months. That is still considered a newbie. However, I am not new to making money. I was semi retired before I moved to SoFlo and allow my environment, negative people constantly speak about recession, season, and other non profitable subjects. And with that, My savings dwindled, my credit cards had balances, and so forth.
> 
> I had to stop the downward spiral. I made the most money I ever made in 2008 & 2009 when the world was watching the banks and housing market crash. I did not make money off of it. But by that t time my mind was solid.
> 
> ...


I'm a believer in Abraham Hicks. Ask and it is given...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I should have thought to ask those questions about the insurance, but I don't have to worry about that driving a cab, it never dawned on me. I guess if she's happy and successful, she must have full commercial coverage.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I should have thought to ask those questions about the insurance, but I don't have to worry about that driving a cab, it never dawned on me. I guess if she's happy and successful, she must have full commercial coverage.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't know how anyone can afford it. I know I can't, unless it was my FT job. I wish everyone success in any job they do.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Most likely the poster has similar insurances as most uberx drivers have, with some grey areas.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lizamtampa said:


> Law of attraction. What you think about you bring about!


If that were true Kate Upton would be in my bed right now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> If that were true Kate Upton would be in my bed right now!


Be realistic.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lizamtampa said:


> Be realistic.


I am. If what you said were true, Kate Upton would be in my bed right now. You didn't place any conditions on your statement, so I didn't think I needed to either. Are there more rules to this game?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I am. If what you said were true, Kate Upton would be in my bed right now. You didn't place any conditions on your statement, so I didn't think I needed to either. Are there more rules to this game?


 Yes! You have to pass go and collect $200.


----------



## UberGal (Sep 15, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Don't laugh at the ones making money, l learn from them. Upgrade your vehicle. I Uber Select


I am making money....on LYFT.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Yes! You have to pass go and collect $200.


I'm Pretty sure that Kate Upton in my bed is going to run me more that $200, but your point is well taken.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm Pretty sure that Kate Upton in my bed is going to run me more that $200, but your point is well taken.


Ha ha... Good deal!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

BTW. Who is Kate Upton? I'm too lazy to google. Simular to Heidi Fleiss?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> BTW. Who is Kate Upton? I'm too lazy to google. Simular to Heidi Fleiss?


http://kateupton.com/


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks a little like Cindy Crawford (2o years ago).


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Looks a little like Cindy Crawford (2o years ago).


 27 years ago, to be exact. Kate's 22. Cindy's 49.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

"I'm more than grateful to wake up and get this money. I have had a great life while young and still young to enjoy more. A coward dies a thousand deaths. I don't fear my last day. Heaven sounds great to me. If you want to push me off the pier tough guy, my fam can get $250k tax free. If you're not going to "do" anything jibberish elsewhere. No one told you haters to read. Participation and Ubering are completely voluntary. Learn to make it work for you with a bigger plan of something better or continue to be a sore loser".[/QUOTE]

What have you been smoking or drinking. Whatever it is, I want some.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> "I'm a female. I'm out here working hard like men."
> 
> I'm a male. I'm out here working hard like women. So what's your point to the gender reference?


Reminds me of an episode from the TV Sitcom "Coach" where Hayden (The Minnesota Football Headcoach), and Judy Watkins (The Basketball coach), exchange notes. "We are women, hear us roar", "We are men, hear us laugh".


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> 27 years ago, to be exact. Kate's 22. Cindy's 49.


Wasn't Cindy once married to Richard Meer?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Wasn't Cindy once married to Richard Meer?


Indeed she was. '91 'til '95.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Indeed she was. '91 'til '95.


I wonder what happened? Did she catch him sleeping with Julia Roberts?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber is a piece of


UberGirlPBC said:


> Uber is Lovable, promise! You just need to learn how Uber works for you. I'm from LA and people sometimes drive 30+ to work each way 5 days,.in addition to errands and activities on their off days.
> 
> If a normal driver puts 60
> Miles on their car (in sometimes stop and go traffic) plus mileage for any other activity, They are putting 300 miles for work per week, along with daily miles for groceries, family, events, oh you know errands...and fun!
> ...


Uber is a piece of shit, I promise! Easily the greediest, most poorly operated entity I've ever personally been exposed to, and I'm about to turn (55) years old!

I worked for the greedy idiots for about (4) months and got a good taste of what the stupid bastards are about. The rates started at $1.40/mile, which is at the very bottom of the scale at which I would even consider operating my personal vehicle for hire at. I now regret even doing that. The rate was then lowered to $1.15/mile. I knew I was done at that point, but hadn't 'officially' left yet. A very short time later it was lowered to $0.70/mile. That's when I deactivated little Kalanick.

I assume you must be getting a reasonable rate per mile? Obviously, in many markets you would have to be a fool to even consider driving for these losers, unless you just want to look at it as charitable work, and try to write it off completely.

Kalanick is a greedy little fool. Something potentially good was dumped into his lap, but he was too stupid to know how to handle it.

It's not "Uber On!" - It's Uber Suck It!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I wouldn't mind trying out uber, heck I would even pay for the gas providing uber took care of the other car expenses.


Try it, you'll love it! Uber is great. It's like being in the Land of Oz on LSD. A magical land of flying monkeys, beautiful Glenda (the good witch), and such nice, wonderful, respectful, generous riders, that'll you'll surely think you've reached the blissful state of Nirvana.

*[DISCLAIMER: You'll lose money, and you're subjected to brutal, dry anal rape every time you start your vehicle.]*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> To each his own. I prefer money


You won't get it driving for Uber! Unless you're selling more than rides.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if this is Ms Randy Spears?


I was wondering how much Kalopadinck and Co. had to pay this one to be 'Over the Moon for Uber.' It's ridiculous. Things must be getting even worse for the guy than it appears.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

TingoDingo said:


> Maybe she really got lucky and got to be one of those few 'fabled' stories Uber likes to lure desperate people [Like me, but I ain't biting yet] into their legion of insanity with a full fledged coffee house complete with disgruntled barista. Oh wait, that's Starbucks.


You're in Nashville, but you're not *****ing?! I don't care enough to look, but I thought Nashville lowered their rates when Louisville did. It's $0.70/mile in Louisville, or it was the last time I looked a couple of months ago. If it's even close to that there, I'd go deliver pizzas and drop the notion that you can come out ahead with Uber. It ain't happening. Uber sucks, not a little, but *BIG TIME! *Horrible, horrible, horrible. You've been warned.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

MikeB said:


> How long have you been Ubering?


I don't believe she's actually 'started, started', but they told her how great it is, so she knows. $100,000/year ain't bad money! (I couldn't even type that without laughing out loud.) Lying cons.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I will look into it, thanks. Or if you have any further details, much appreciated ? I see no need to change my profile pic. I might as well just post my IG tag if I want to be found, no?


Maybe have a profile pic that has the pic part. I long to see the Uber wisdom gushing from your eyes.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Ah the beloved tips! You want tips on making cash tips? This is another can of worms, let's open:
> 
> 1. You accepted a ping. Pull over and GPS your destination.
> 
> ...


Uber Jax? Hello? Have you been reincarnated?

Hey lady, don't forget the Grey Poupon with your bottled water, just in case you pull up next to another Uber high-roller and both of your passengers have naked weenies. You know, in need of mustard.

Hey, maybe you could film a movie with your passengers for extra 'tips'. "50 Shades of Grey Poupon." I hope you REALLY like mustard...and weenies.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I don't speak jibberish, sorry. All I could make out of that is you think I'm old. I believe in having money now while I can enjoy it. Semi Retired not in Social Security claiming terms, but in residual income terms. I think you're just looking to drink some more lemon lime hatorade. Too bad, lost soul. I can only help the willing. Let's get this money and have fun doing it


He's a bison, gibberish is fairly advanced for him.

Lemon-lime hatorade. Mmm, that sounds like something one may pick-up from one of those, "I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and garsh darn it, people like me" seminars. You been sending all your dead exe's money to Stuart Smalley to feel all warm and fuzzy?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> In the inbetween time C.R.E.A.M DOLLA DOLLA BILL Y'ALL


WTF? Aren't you the one that DOESN'T speak gibberish?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> "I'm a female. I'm out here working hard like men."
> 
> I'm a male. I'm out here working hard like women. So what's your point to the gender reference?


A clear case of 'Penis Envy.'


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I should have thought to ask those questions about the insurance, but I don't have to worry about that driving a cab, it never dawned on me. I guess if she's happy and successful, she must have full commercial coverage.


If - IF, she's an actual Uber driver, I doubt she's happy or successful. I have a theory that the people that have to practice rituals, recite quotes, and go to seminars and take supplements to ensure that they're happy, probably aren't.

I don't know the Uber rates where she is, so I guess she could be making money, so it is possible she's doing okay. I just know what I saw before I quit, and it was impossible to make a living when you're charging $0.70/mile. If you can eliminate the unnecessary crap, like car and living expenses, you might make enough for a $5 crack rock everyday.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Most likely the poster has similar insurances as most uberx drivers have, with some grey areas.


"Grey areas" like no coverage if you're driving for hire. ;-)


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks DriverJ for all your input on this thread. She was obviously some sort of hit and run troll.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Thanks DriverJ for all your input on this thread. She was obviously some sort of hit and run troll.


Morning lidman

Love driverj posts, he always livens up a thread


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Morning lidman
> 
> Love driverj posts, he always livens up a thread


Love his posts too. His city is one of the lowest rate/mile. It always seems that ones that come on here and brag about uber are ones who have yet to experience serious rate cuts.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> "I'm more than grateful to wake up and get this money. I have had a great life while young and still young to enjoy more. A coward dies a thousand deaths. I don't fear my last day. Heaven sounds great to me. If you want to push me off the pier tough guy, my fam can get $250k tax free. If you're not going to "do" anything jibberish elsewhere. No one told you haters to read. Participation and Ubering are completely voluntary. Learn to make it work for you with a bigger plan of something better or continue to be a sore loser".


What have you been smoking or drinking. Whatever it is, I want some.[/QUOTE]
Go to Whole Foods!!! There's a whole chain of grocery stores that sell food, water, vitamins, etc which make you feel awesome  Cheers


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I don't believe she's actually 'started, started', but they told her how great it is, so she knows. $100,000/year ain't bad money! (I couldn't even type that without laughing out loud.) Lying cons.


I am not sure why I want to know, but here we go...Why does anyone CARE enough to believe if you believe I started? Why are you so worried about what makes me happy? Is it your car I am driving? I you the one stranded hoping for a rideshare or taxi to come get you? Are you dong the work for me? Are the people I am picking up taking, taking away from the money you are making? All these answers should be NO. So, if it makes me happy, even if temporary, let (no let), I will enjoy it. I am only trying to encourage others who found Ubering as a way to handle some financials. I am saying if you are going to UberX, make the most of it and do the surges more than less. I will also say UberSelect. In the long run if you are giving people rides for umm I believe I read some stated $0.70 per miles, you are making people undermine the worth of our services. I constantly tell people UberX (nonsurge) is a person giving you a charitable ride at their expense. It does concern me some, that I drive for $2.35 per mile + $0.40 per minute and that each mile I drive depreciates my vehicle. I also do some X driving at $0.95 p/m + $0.16 p/min. Mostly because someone requested out of the surge area or I need to head that way anyway so I am catching a wave to my destination, then back and forth between Select. However, I do get some backlash from clients or rating hits because they were expecting a $4-$10 fare vs a $10-$40 fare and up.

Some people are not happy, but I always try to exude kindness and extra customer service to make them feel their money is appreciated. Yes, I do freeze some water bottles & chill a few and carry them in a small cooler in the trunk. I buy these 12 eight ounce bottle for $2.50 at Walmart. Some people, most people never touch them. So, it last more than one week. However it is there for their convenience. I can tell some people have never been chauffeured. They are uncomfortable with sitting the back, me opening and closing the doors. I try to make it a pleasant experience for them. Some need attention and some need to be left alone.

My ratings took a hit, a huge hit in Feb. In March I struggled to get them back up. I noticed people who use Uber often, don't want a 4.6 driver to pick them up no more than I want a 4.6 or lower client. I had a guy tell me since he is a Uber VIP (has taken more than 100 uber rides) he is matched with only 4.8 and up UberBlack drivers in NY. However, since Uber is not big enough down here, he had to settle (for me) a 4.74 UberSelect  I explained to him I made some mistakes weeks in a row picking up on Clematis after midnight. I had to learn the hard way. As a female I cannot for any reason pick up people on Clematis after 12am!!! Unless I want to drag their asses out my vehicle, fight more than one passenger at the same time, and even with no altercation, hit begin trip, have a pleasant convo or not and when I tell the guy I have to work I cannot come in, receive a low rating.

The above is what makes the job seem like a job or impossible. So, I have learned ways that mostly work for me. My ratings now show as a good Uber driver. Good enough for better clients to request and not cancel when they see my ratings. Better clients, better reviews and better Uber experience. Most of the women riders love me! In the beginning I had 5 starts for almost a month. It was the drunk dudes who confessed their undying fake love for me who made Uber a struggle for me. It is also dudes in this forum who knock me not ladies. I kind of wonder why men are so vindictive and spiteful? I am not in their life/lives bothering them. All I know is crabs in a bucket mentality is not the type of mentality I want to practice.

So, if it makes you feel better to vent, then vent. I respond more for those who may be reading who need some words of encouragement. I only have 4 months under my Uber belt. Last week I vowed that was the last time I will get a payment under $500! I am used to making at least $1k per week with the other businesses I had in LA. Now I can make $500 in about 3 days or so. I am going to try Ubering for 5+ days every week. If I can make $1k+ or some weeks $750+ I will be able to afford all the services my car needs, mind you it is under an extended service warranty also. If I make what I need to make I can sort out other endeavors as well. If I don't I won't be Ubering anyway as I need to make what I am accustomed to, there is no want to only I will!

My life! I manifest my desires. I am out there getting it! I ask, allow, and receive. I manifest a deposit of $1,000 for this work week. Uber on!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

PS. The times you posted here, you should either

A. Still be driving on Saturday morning around 7PM
B. You should be getting for the big evening coming up
C. Out enjoying your life during these lovely spring day hours.

Instead you are on here picking people apart. Notice the times I post aren't the best Ubering hours for my area.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"My life! I manifest my desires. I am out there getting it! I ask, allow, and receive. I manifest a deposit of $1,000 for this work week. Uber on" Oh you're getting it alright! You're getting duped and you don't realize it. Then you're car is eventually going to "get it" after all the wear and tear. Let me guess you bought those vitamins from AMway.
"


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> "My life! I manifest my desires. I am out there getting it! I ask, allow, and receive. I manifest a deposit of $1,000 for this work week. Uber on" Oh you're getting it alright! You're getting duped and you don't realize it. Then you're car is eventually going to "get it" after all the wear and tear. Let me guess you bought those vitamins from AMway.
> "


I bought them from Whole Foods. Are you warning me not to Uber for my own good or you just want to be negative? I think the forum know this answer? I have been self employed most of my life. I like my freedom. I am a hard worker and do not need a manager to micromanage me. I have a 4.0 on my college transcripts, but there's no job or desk I want to chain myself to, sorry. I am interested in real estate. I love sales and working with people. I would be happy to hand someone the keys to their lifelong dreams, a house. However, I am Ubering at the moment. Have a you a better idea that is not some nasty response like go be a dot, dot, dot? I have another business idea that others might be interested in. I am still doing my homework on it now, hence why I am sat at my mac.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

All right neog......(I forgot the spelling). I think you can really put to good use your theological insight on this thread. You see, Miss Randi Shears here (ubergrpbc) is under the illusion that uber is lovable and cares about us all deeply. Perhaps you could recite some of those "scriptures" to her on here, she might be saved from the uber mindcontrolling cult. Also explain to her that adderal/ecstasy are not vitamin pills.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> All right neog......(I forgot the spelling). I think you can really put to good use your theological insight on this thread. You see, Miss Randi Shears here (ubergrpbc) is under the illusion that uber is lovable and cares about us all deeply. Perhaps you could recite some of those "scriptures" to her on here, she might be saved from the uber mindcontrolling cult. Also explain to her that adderal/ecstasy are not vitamin pills.


Again, please answer the questions I asked you? I feel I know the answers, or we all should know your answers? So instead of providing a SOLUTION to my use on my car to Uber, you attempt to attack my verbiage in an open forum, and a thread I started to inspire others, along with some other mindless ranting about drugs, cults, etc


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> All right neog......(I forgot the spelling). I think you can really put to good use your theological insight on this thread. You see, Miss Randi Shears here (ubergrpbc) is under the illusion that uber is lovable and cares about us all deeply. Perhaps you could recite some of those "scriptures" to her on here, she might be saved from the uber mindcontrolling cult. Also explain to her that adderal/ecstasy are not vitamin pills.


The quote or reply button is best for not putting words in my mouth or attempting to convey what I mean. I meant what I wrote. I did not say Uber cares about us all deeply. My thread simply says Uber is Lovable. If you do what you love you will be successful at it (in most of my life experiences). Fear, worry, doubts, and negativity only prevents us from being successful at any of our efforts.

I love people. A trait I learned as West Coast, LA native. I love working with people. I love money. When I put the two together it is profitable for me. When people are difficult or wear me down, I try, yes try, to take a moment for myself and refresh. I am my own coach and cheerleader. Then I get back in the game or go hard again another day. These are the lovable characteristics of Ubering. It is on my time. I have been compensated for fares and guarantees. I am as good as I want to be. I have hurdles. I learn to overcome them. I think about the deposits, tips, and sometime the possible new connections I will make and I am excited. Excitement and love feel the same at times. Uber is lovable.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

I see/stalked you're still online and crickets lol. Like I thought you are just here to whine about stupid stuff. Drama lover. Moving on...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> It is also dudes in this forum who knock me not ladies. I kind of wonder why men are so vindictive and spiteful?


I don't think it's because you're a woman.



UberGirlPBC said:


> I manifest my desires. I am out there getting it! I ask, allow, and receive. I manifest a deposit of $1,000 for this work week.


Tony Robbins?

Are you in his $999/week, 'Manifesting Destiny Secret Circle'?

Actually, I totally understand driving for better rates, which you are, but when the Uber crooks undermine so many in their unethical business practices, they can 'SUCK IT!' They've taken much from hard-working cab drivers, but they've also screwed many that tried to work for them, but found it had to be for practically no pay. Sorry, my opinion stands - 'F' - UBER!! *FUBER!!*

Uber Off!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Are you *dong* the work for me?


Ok lady, I'm not sure if this is some kinda sexual harassment or solicitation for prostitution, but I'll have you know, THE ANSWER IS YES!

Also, can you help a brother out with a free Uber ride? My car seems rather worn out!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think she just needs a reality check. Perhaps she's oblivious to the fact that most rates/mile in usa are far below $2.35.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> If I can make $1k+ or some weeks $750+ I will be able to afford all the services my car needs


Guess your car is kinda ****ed on those 'off weeks,' huh?

RIP Kia Sportage 

In the immortal words of Freddie Mercury, and Uber, "_Another One Bites the Dust_."


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I think the forum know this answer?





UberGirlPBC said:


> hence why I am sat at my mac.





UberGirlPBC said:


> I have a 4.0 on my college transcripts


You sure that wasn't a '4' out of a possible '10' or something?

Obviously, I'm just messing with you. I really mean no harm, and if Uber is paying the bills, then Uber On! I would add though, if you really want to be in real estate, go do it. You sound like you have the motivation and smarts.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I don't think it's because you're a woman.
> 
> Tony Robbins?
> 
> ...


It is always dudes starting wars. I don't agree at all with any of UberX rates. UberX rates hurt me also. Clients want the excellent service that these independent contractors provide, the new cars, but they want to pay $5??? Now some UberSelect or I guess other premium Uber rates, ***ahem*** some of these clients will pay for better service, rate better, and tip as further appreciation No matter how low UberX is. I UberX for my first month, then I went select. I still UberX at my convenience to get paid to head the miles towards another area or surge.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Ok lady, I'm not sure if this is some kinda sexual harassment or solicitation for prostitution, but I'll have you know, THE ANSWER IS YES!
> 
> Also, can you help a brother out with a free Uber ride? My car seems rather worn out!!


Uh huh? What? Umm uh???
Next question Im lost on that one


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> It is always dudes starting wars. I don't agree at all with any of UberX rates. UberX rates hurt me also. Clients want the excellent service that these independent contractors provide, the new cars, but they want to pay $5??? Now some Select or I guess other premium Uber rates, ahem some of these clients will pay for better, rate better, and rip, no matter how low UberX is. I UberX 1 month, then I went select. I still UberX at my convenience to get paid to head the miles towards another area or surge.


I'm a woman and from your posts you sound like you're a Kool Aid drinking idiot. Just sayin'.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Guess your car is kinda ****ed on those 'off weeks,' huh?
> 
> RIP Kia Sportage
> 
> In the immortal words of Freddie Mercury, and Uber, "_Another One Bites the Dust_."


My car has an extended service warranty. I dont need service often. I was just saying if enough comes it I can keep it looking fresh to. Death. And even if I added 40k miles it is still worth just a little what I paid for it. European always gets a good price, so I am driving a car that paya for itself. I bought her preowned and low miles.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

After at least two years driving your own car for uber, the repair bills will start racking up.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Talk is cheap, show us your pay stubs, and the jobs done, time on the road with miles put on your car, you can edit out your name and other personal information.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lidman said:


> After at least two years driving your own car for uber, the repair bills will start racking up.


She has a 4.0 GPA and knows it all, LOL.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> My car has an extended service warranty. I dont need service often. I was just saying if enough comes it I can keep it looking fresh to. Death. And even if I added 40k miles it is still worth just a little what I paid for it. European always gets a good price, so I am driving a car that paya for itself. I bought her preowned and low miles.


This just goes to show that you miss, are ******ed. I guess a high GPA has no correlation with real world education, and you can pretty much wipe your ass with it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Who knows, maybe she is telling the truth at what she makes. Perhaps she performs extras that don't show up on the paystubs.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> You sure that wasn't a '4' out of a possible '10' or something?
> 
> Obviously, I'm just messing with you. I really mean no harm, and if Uber is paying the bills, then Uber On! I would add though, if you really want to be in real estate, go do it. You sound like you have the motivation and smarts.


Doesn't matter, this thread is for those looking to make money and find a way to love doing it. If you haven't noticed most people have a long list about what they hate about work. Those people I stay away from. If I could make good money on my terms and be happY more than less...that's ALWAYS m goal. Love, MONEY, positive lifestyle, helping others, travel, experience, and get off this Earth. But whilst I'm here I will find the beauty in things. I overcome a serious amount of obstacles. Im a survivor and a troopr. If you just chill out I may share on this thread another financial opportunity. Stop trying to attack and beat down a person only trying to show a silent reader how to make it and move on to other goals in his or her life. Just chill the heck out and try to see the good in it.

Im responding from my mobile so dot dot, oh craps my meter at the beach is up, thank you. For waking me up lol


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> You sure that wasn't a '4' out of a possible '10' or something?
> 
> Obviously, I'm just messing with you. I really mean no harm, and if Uber is paying the bills, then Uber On! I would add though, if you really want to be in real estate, go do it. You sound like you have the motivation and smarts.


Dude all your replies woke me up, thank you! Thank you!!! I was passed out in the sun. I would have gotten a ticket if it weren't for Y'ALL Ahaha thanks


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Talk is cheap, show us your pay stubs, and the jobs done, time on the road with miles put on your car, you can edit out your name and other personal information.


Like cybertec69 says, show us some proof, and your words will have more merit.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Doesn't matter, this thread is for those looking to make money and find a way to love doing it. If you haven't noticed most people have a long list about what they hate about work. Those people I stay away from. If I could make good money on my terms and be happY more than less...that's ALWAYS m goal. Love, MONEY, positive lifestyle, helping others, travel, experience, and get off this Earth. But whilst I'm here I will find the beauty in things. I overcome a serious amount of obstacles. Im a survivor and a troopr. If you just chill out I may share on this thread another financial opportunity. Stop trying to attack and beat down a person only trying to show a silent reader how to make it and move on to other goals in his or her life. Just chill the heck out and try to see the good in it.
> 
> Im responding from my mobile so dot dot, oh craps my meter at the beach is up, thank you. For waking me up lol


What .


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> After at least two years driving your own car for uber, the repair bills will start racking up.


2 years? Ummm Sir I pray and will manifest some different directions. For some this is cool for the moment. If I plan on doing this long-term, i'd use sedan service cars and become employed by one of transport people I've met here. 2 years, you are correct. I would have to keep seeking out good deals and trade my car for new or.lower mileage like every 9 months. I trade often, but not that often. The inquiries would lower my credit score


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Who knows, maybe she is telling the truth at what she makes. Perhaps she performs extras that don't show up on the paystubs.


but if she would doing extras wouldn't the men like her more not less


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't pay her no mind, she is an attention seeker, her likeness usually vanish from this forum in a few months. You know, those big Uber earners with half a brain, once the other half of the brain catches up with what the other half was doing, it's usually too late, LOL..


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm a woman and from your posts you sound like you're a Kool Aid drinking idiot. Just sayin'.


Wtheck? So you jump in name calling? I haven't done anything but try to make lemonade out these here lemons and just internet bullied from one end to the next. We all have darker sides in us. It would be fun briefly to say beyatch eff you and the horse you rode in on. But I know you're hurting. People want happy people to stfu. I get it. I will take my little sun rays away and let y'all have fun throwing monkey poo a few more replies and have fun kids. Im just stoked no ticket! The Universe definitely works in strange ways.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Like cybertec69 says, show us some proof, and your words will have more merit.


Dang y'all are replying faster than I can see the posts. It might be surging now lol. What proof? What do you not believe? I think some of y'all are lost in this thread also and missing some of my replies.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> but if she would doing extras wouldn't the men like her more not less


Good grief, so sad that you don't know how to treat women. I'm not even going to let you ruin my day. If I were offering anything extra I know most of these people out here would Not be able to afford it with their humble, but appreciated, $5-$20 tips.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Dang y'all are replying faster than I can see the posts. It might be surging now lol. What proof? What do you not believe? I think some of y'all are lost in this thread also and missing some of my replies.


 So in other words you can't back up what you are making.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Don't pay her no mind, she is an attention seeker, her likeness usually vanish from this forum in a few months. You know, those big Uber earners with half a brain, once the other half of the brain catches up with what the other half was doing, it's usually too late, LOL..


I don't seek negative attention. The whiners here are halfwits since they're not enjoying their lives. We're NOT born just to work and pay bills. Some people merely exist. I choose to live it up. You're correct about me moving on. I just can't picture what more a person can say. Live and let live. Mind your own business. Someone wants to help someone else don't try to knock em. Just let people be. Now when someone is attacking your privileges or body by all means do what you feel is necessary


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

I Uber on the weekends. I made $516. I've read the forums and I see some people make more in 3 days. Lesson, to be more choosey about my fares. I want to work more this week or coming weeks to double my money. I said this pages back. I'd be happy with $1k ish a week. My new goal. Work more than 2-3 days. My other job had me working 40 or so hours. Let's see. IDK, let's see



Lidman said:


> So in other words you can't back up what you are making.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I am not sure why I want to know, but here we go...Why does anyone CARE enough to believe if you believe I started? Why are you so worried about what makes me happy? Is it your car I am driving? I you the one stranded hoping for a rideshare or taxi to come get you? Are you dong the work for me? Are the people I am picking up taking, taking away from the money you are making? All these answers should be NO. So, if it makes me happy, even if temporary, let (no let), I will enjoy it. I am only trying to encourage others who found Ubering as a way to handle some financials. I am saying if you are going to UberX, make the most of it and do the surges more than less. I will also say UberSelect. In the long run if you are giving people rides for umm I believe I read some stated $0.70 per miles, you are making people undermine the worth of our services. I constantly tell people UberX (nonsurge) is a person giving you a charitable ride at their expense. It does concern me some, that I drive for $2.35 per mile + $0.40 per minute and that each mile I drive depreciates my vehicle. I also do some X driving at $0.95 p/m + $0.16 p/min. Mostly because someone requested out of the surge area or I need to head that way anyway so I am catching a wave to my destination, then back and forth between Select. However, I do get some backlash from clients or rating hits because they were expecting a $4-$10 fare vs a $10-$40 fare and up.
> 
> Some people are not happy, but I always try to exude kindness and extra customer service to make them feel their money is appreciated. Yes, I do freeze some water bottles & chill a few and carry them in a small cooler in the trunk. I buy these 12 eight ounce bottle for $2.50 at Walmart. Some people, most people never touch them. So, it last more than one week. However it is there for their convenience. I can tell some people have never been chauffeured. They are uncomfortable with sitting the back, me opening and closing the doors. I try to make it a pleasant experience for them. Some need attention and some need to be left alone.
> 
> ...


Keep doing what you are doing 
Let the criticism be fuel to your drive
Prove them wrong 
I belive in you peace


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UBER is the best test to your person

If you can make it driving for UBER
You can make it anywhere

Yes UBER is robbing you BUT use UBER as a launching pad

Most negative comments in my opinion 
Come from people who no longer have a future UBER is IT for them


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Doesn't matter, this thread is for those looking to make money and find a way to love doing it. If you haven't noticed most people have a long list about what they hate about work. Those people I stay away from. If I could make good money on my terms and be happY more than less...that's ALWAYS m goal. Love, MONEY, positive lifestyle, helping others, travel, experience, and get off this Earth. But whilst I'm here I will find the beauty in things. I overcome a serious amount of obstacles. Im a survivor and a troopr. If you just chill out I may share on this thread another financial opportunity. Stop trying to attack and beat down a person only trying to show a silent reader how to make it and move on to other goals in his or her life. Just chill the heck out and try to see the good in it.
> 
> Im responding from my mobile so dot dot, oh craps my meter at the beach is up, thank you. For waking me up lol


I can only agree


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Keep doing what you are doing
> Let the criticism be fuel to your drive
> Prove them wrong
> I belive in you peace


Why thank you sir for your kind and Motivating words. I will do just that! Xoxo Hugs!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I wouldnt take much notice of this "chick". She says on another post she has more money than she can spend... but she wants to "earn $1000 this week". Now to me that doesnt make any sense; i mean, a thousand a week isnt hard to spend, ( if i didnt restrain myself, id be broke the next day).


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Why bother "manifesting $1000". If you have that much faith in your mantra, why not go for $5000?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

And why are you falling asleep at the beach? Oh yeah, gotta work on that tan right?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> UBER is the best test to your person
> 
> If you can make it driving for UBER
> You can make it anywhere
> ...


Thank You again! If they only.knew I'm learning from their bitterness also. They are making me think hard about how to invest my money into other goals. Whether it is more school, licensing like real estate, a small gamble at marketing and financial literacy. All of their fears and gripes I get it. I feel this way about any financial gain that is in someone else's hands but my own. Uber is not an employer like a W2 job. I like that. However, it is up to them if I get to go out each day, like a boss. Having a boss or a money making privilege makes me use my time wisely to become sole sufficient. I do appreciate their warnings!!! Its the hatefulness, spite, and nasty words which serve no purpose.

Uber is a platform, got it!
In the long run may not be economical or only for few ahead of the curve, duly noted!
Xoxo


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

suewho said:


> Why bother "manifesting $1000". If you have that much faith in your mantra, why not go for $5000?


I've done it before. But once I lose some belief I use baby steps. Last week I said no less than $500. This week no less than $1k.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

suewho said:


> And why are you falling asleep at the beach? Oh yeah, gotta work on that tan right?


The sun makes me sleepy or that's the only way I can tan asleep or playing the water. There was too much seaweed today. I got wet and took a nap on the beach. Life is good if we allow ourselves to enjoy it.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> This just goes to show that you miss, are ******ed. I guess a high GPA has no correlation with real world education, and you can pretty much wipe your ass with it.


I am well traveled, more domestic than abroad. I have been Blessed briefly live in other countries and obviously other cities in different states here. I make good use of my practical knowledge and street smarts. Even you can hang.my friend. I will show you the beaches and hoods


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

(Bubblehead)


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

I sat here and asked, even begged that my positive energy and the universe would make certain members disappear from this forum, 

Unfortunately they are still here.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> (Bubblehead)


 I wonder if ubergirlpbc has been to Queensland.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You guys are still paying her mind.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

trolls need to be fed too.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

suewho said:


> I wouldnt take much notice of this "chick". She says on another post she has more money than she can spend... but she wants to "earn $1000 this week". Now to me that doesnt make any sense; i mean, a thousand a week isnt hard to spend, ( if i didnt restrain myself, id be broke the next day).


If you repeat those words on my profile often through the day, it will happen. You have to say, do more positive than negative to get results.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Well stated.


Love this


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> It is always dudes starting wars. I don't agree at all with any of UberX rates. UberX rates hurt me also. Clients want the excellent service that these independent contractors provide, the new cars, but they want to pay $5??? Now some UberSelect or I guess other premium Uber rates, ***ahem*** some of these clients will pay for better service, rate better, and tip as further appreciation No matter how low UberX is. I UberX for my first month, then I went select. I still UberX at my convenience to get paid to head the miles towards another area or surge.


Yep, plus, the number of cancellations that I was paid for I could probably count on two, maybe three fingers. That's out of a huge, unbelievably large, number. However, Uber can pay a $500 bonus to some well-intentioned, very gullible individual to abuse next, as soon as they compete one ride?? Huh? Are you kidding me? Doesn't that tell you something? Let's suck everything we can, out of everyone we can, before a wind gust takes down the house of cards. Sign up now, spaces are limited! Right.

Travis K. needs a good, hard, *****-slap. (True Dat!)

Oh, BTW, in my ex-market the minimum fare is $4!! Obviously, anyone will an IQ of about (50) would realize it's not even worth starting your vehicle to go out in search of that 'Holy Grail.' I would've honestly been less pissed-off if they just said, "we're generally not gonna pay you, hopefully you can make something with our rip-off surge pricing, do some shoe shining on the side, or sell trinkets from your trunk." Honestly does matter. Travis Kalanick is a lying POS, scumbag.

*Uber - We Suck and We Like It! *(Travie, if you wanna use that slogan, you can, but the rights are $10,000. With surge pricing that'll be $1,000,000,000,000).


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> BTW. Who is Kate Upton? I'm too lazy to google. Simular to Heidi Fleiss?


She's sleeping now, but when she wakes up I'll send a few pics your way. After she cooks my breakfast.

She's just like Heidi Fleis - except she's beautiful, not a convicted felon, very wealthy, and doesn't look like a walking Petri Dish for every STD known to man. Other than that - practically twins.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lizamtampa said:


> I'm a believer in Abraham Hicks. Ask and it is given...


"Ask and it is given?" Whom do I ask? Does this have to be a formal request? Does it need to go to (a) god? I think somewhere in the Bible it says, "Ask and ye shall receive." Maybe that was a Stan Lee publication though, I'm always getting them confused. Do I need a stamp or email address to be sure my request is properly received. Truthfully, I think my shit has been getting lost somewhere along the way. Should I do daily affirmations while I'm waiting on my request to be filled, or is that a form of double-dipping? When I ordered my 'Sea Monkeys' and 'X-Ray Glasses' they said "Please Allow 6-8 Weeks for Delivery." Is that about right to receive my check for eleventy-eight, quadzillion dollars? I guess they'll be sending Jessica Biel over in an Uber, well Lyft, I doubt she'd get in an Uber Mobile. Do the check and chick have to be on separate requests?

I've been busting my ass for over four decades, but now I learn all I had to do was ask for whatever I needed. This world ain't fair. They should tell you that in school.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I will look into it, thanks. Or if you have any further details, much appreciated ? I see no need to change my profile pic. I might as well just post my IG tag if I want to be found, no?


Better still, become an Uber driver and invite drunken psychopaths into your car.


UberGirlPBC said:


> Misery loves company. People will do whatever they can to mock good news


Yeah, people hate good news. That's why they call it, wait...what?


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> "Ask and it is given?" Whom do I ask? Does this have to be a formal request? Does it need to go to (a) god? I think somewhere in the Bible it says, "Ask and ye shall receive." Maybe that was a Stan Lee publication though, I'm always getting them confused. Do I need a stamp or email address to be sure my request is properly received. Truthfully, I think my shit has been getting lost somewhere along the way. Should I do daily affirmations while I'm waiting on my request to be filled, or is that a form of double-dipping? When I ordered my 'Sea Monkeys' and 'X-Ray Glasses' they said "Please Allow 6-8 Weeks for Delivery." Is that about right to receive my check for eleventy-eight, quadzillion dollars? I guess they'll be sending Jessica Biel over in an Uber, well Lyft, I doubt she'd get in an Uber Mobile. Do the check and chick have to be on separate requests?
> 
> I've been busting my ass for over four decades, but now I learn all I had to do was ask for whatever I needed. This world ain't fair. They should tell you that in school.


Yes that was in the Bible. Infact, it was Jesus who said it, in the famous Sermon on the Mount where he explains basically everything.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am really not all that interested in my fellow human beings.


I'm just finishing up a nearly (55) year study of the humans that you speak of, and I can say with absolute certainty, in mosts cases at least - you ain't missing a damn thing!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> Yes that was in the Bible. Infact, it was Jesus who said it, in the famous Sermon on the Mount where he explains basically everything.


He's got more explaining to do for me. Like how is this all-loving father, a guy that gave his own son up for our sins, able to send his children into an eternal damnation of fire and brimstone if we break his commandments? A little extreme there God, don't you think? Wouldn't maybe being grounded a couple of weeks be more appropriate? Maybe have to sleep in a van outside the Pearly Gates for a few days before you can get into Heaven. Religion is so Middle Ages. All the Bible needs is dragons. Wait, are there dragons in the Bible? If there is I'm reading it. Sodom, Gomorrah, Mary Magdalen, and now possibly dragons. I may give this religion thing another chance.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I wouldn't mind trying out uber, heck I would even pay for the gas providing uber took care of the other car expenses.


Have you flipped your lid man. Lidman?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Talk is cheap, show us your pay stubs, and the jobs done, time on the road with miles put on your car, you can edit out your name and other personal information.


Oooo, ah, I like facts. They're so revealing.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> If you just chill out I may share on this thread another financial opportunity.


OH NO SHE DIDN'T!

MLM?

If it's ANYTHING Don Lapre, COUNT ME IN! That guy is a genius. I'd feel honored to be ripped-of by him.

Does it have something to do with the $27.5m I have waiting to be sent from Nigeria? I've already sent the $299 FedEx "Security Release Fee." I'm just waiting on my check now.

Do keep us updated on this enticing offer.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Have you flipped your lid man. Lidman?


 remember the last part, if uber took care of all the car expenses which, of course would never happen, lol


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> He's got more explaining to do for me. Like how is this all-loving father, a guy that gave his own son up for our sins, able to send his children into an eternal damnation of fire and brimstone if we break his commandments? A little extreme there God, don't you think? Wouldn't maybe being grounded a couple of weeks be more appropriate? Maybe have to sleep in a van outside the Pearly Gates for a few days before you can get into Heaven. Religion is so Middle Ages. All the Bible needs is dragons. Wait, are there dragons in the Bible? If there is I'm reading it. Sodom, Gomorrah, Mary Magdalen, and now possibly dragons. I may give this religion thing another chance.


It's simple really. They love satan.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> It's simple really. They love satan.


Oh , you're going to the bad place.....New Jersey!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Uh huh? What? Umm uh???
> Next question Im lost on that one


You seem like you're lost on everything.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Oh , you're going to the bad place.....New Jersey!


If you are in NJ, run away to Pa, or Virginia.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Yep, plus, the number of cancellations that I was paid for I could probably count on two, maybe three fingers. That's out of a huge, unbelievably large, number. However, Uber can pay a $500 bonus to some well-intentioned, very gullible individual to abuse next, as soon as they compete one ride?? Huh? Are you kidding me? Doesn't that tell you something? Let's suck everything we can, out of everyone we can, before a wind gust takes down the house of cards. Sign up now, spaces are limited! Right.
> 
> Travis K. needs a good, hard, *****-slap. (True Dat!)
> 
> ...


Sorry, not my experience mate! Your experience may vary. This is not an Uber Draft. Anyone us could create our own business doing something(s) we love. If your income is a W2 job, contracted, etc you are working within the realms the employer or the contractor has provided. Always strive to do better. If Uber doesn't work for you then dot dot dot


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> "Ask and it is given?" Whom do I ask? Does this have to be a formal request? Does it need to go to (a) god? I think somewhere in the Bible it says, "Ask and ye shall receive." Maybe that was a Stan Lee publication though, I'm always getting them confused. Do I need a stamp or email address to be sure my request is properly received. Truthfully, I think my shit has been getting lost somewhere along the way. Should I do daily affirmations while I'm waiting on my request to be filled, or is that a form of double-dipping? When I ordered my 'Sea Monkeys' and 'X-Ray Glasses' they said "Please Allow 6-8 Weeks for Delivery." Is that about right to receive my check for eleventy-eight, quadzillion dollars? I guess they'll be sending Jessica Biel over in an Uber, well Lyft, I doubt she'd get in an Uber Mobile. Do the check and chick have to be on separate requests?
> 
> I've been busting my ass for over four decades, but now I learn all I had to do was ask for whatever I needed. This world ain't fair. They should tell you that in school.


Yep, your words create your future. Your negativity and fear hinder your true desires. In order to get the most out of manifesting, you should use being grateful and doing things out of love.
I love the opportunity to UberSelect. Most people tell me they can't do what I do. Or it is dangerous, or yada yada yah. People's opinions are not deposit-able into my bank. I do what I think is correct until other business aspirations come into fruition.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Better still, become an Uber driver and invite drunken psychopaths into your car.
> 
> Yeah, people hate good news. That's why they call it, wait...what?


Once again, you have no sound advice. You don't want me to Uber (cabbie much)? Yet, you have not provided a solution for me to make the money I want to make, without being crass or vulgar. I am sorry I don't need your unkempt, shoddy advice


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You seem like you're lost on everything.


I am sorry sir I will not be able to take you. You will need to sort out another form of transportation or re-request Uber. Now, let's see how your Nike's work
!

 Uber on!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> OH NO SHE DIDN'T!
> 
> MLM?
> 
> ...


Nigerians have to eat too. I think you have found your last financial opp


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought this drubergirlpbc finally left. Maybe she'll disappear to Nigeria.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Sorry, not my experience mate! Your experience may vary. This is not an Uber Draft. Anyone us could create our own business doing something(s) we love. If your income is a W2 job, contracted, etc you are working within the realms the employer or the contractor has provided. Always strive to do better. If Uber doesn't work for you then dot dot dot


Come to Louisville and work your magic at $0.70/mile.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

In Cedar Rapids the uberx rates are $2/mile. But I still won't drive for them because I know that's likely to change when more and more people sign up.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I thought this drubergirlpbc finally left. Maybe she'll disappear to Nigeria.


shes probably off manifesting her next $500 and working on her tan, lidman.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

A tan in April? Hmm.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> A tan in April? Hmm.


You're missing the action
Stagecoach


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Pardon my hemispherical ignorance


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> In Cedar Rapids the uberx rates are $2/mile. But I still won't drive for them because I know that's likely to change when more and more people sign up.


$2 a mile?? Wow! Destined to be some heartbroken drivers there before this is over.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I thought this drubergirlpbc finally left. Maybe she'll disappear to Nigeria.


Lidman, looooool I can't with you right now. I am just going to send you love and some hugs! You do want you want, hate uber, write on blogs 7 days a week, and hopefully have time left over to make money, love, play, and live your life to the fullest.

Myself, I am going to Uber the weekends. Make money. Love, be happy, offer love + care to the world, and most definitely live my life to the fullest!!!! Xoxo


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Come to Louisville and work your magic at $0.70/mile.


I have no desire at this time to come to Louisville. If you are not happy there, live your dreams and move!!!! I have tried my life living in Upper Westside Manhattan, BK, LV, London, Norway, TX, FL, Los Angeles, AZ, AL, and probably other places. When I die, I will know I did the best I could and lived it up! No one really has to stay put. Do you have a family? Try a desired town. Make money. If it works, then move your family, or travel back often to visit them. It is not that complicated. Life is about experiences. Living outside your comfort zone, and trying new thing, this is life! If not you are merely existing, just inhaling and exhaling.

I don't always appreciate living in SoFlo. I know this because I like to fly often. I want to be bi-coastal always. I feel trapped being grounded like my wings are clipped. This is why I need to make money now! So, when I can't take SoFlo's heat anymore, LAX I know you love me. I will fly Virgin and upgrade to main cabin select for sure and hopefully first class. Get to work! Make money! Drink and be merry! Try new things! Live it up! Stop whining! Man the eff up and do something about it! Go team go! Get it! Get it! No fear! If at first you don't succeed manifest and try again!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> A tan in April? Hmm.


I always live in beach cities. My preference is to be tan year 'round. I do use 30 SPF sunblock to tan instead of oil.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

suewho said:


> shes probably off manifesting her next $500 and working on her tan, lidman.


 Yes, I am! I did not quite believe I could make $1k last weekend. I fell short on my manifestations goals. However, by Monday morning (A couple trips Thurs, Worked all night Fri & Sat, a little Sun Morn, 2 trips Mon morning) I made $650! Whoop Whoop! Not bad for a long weekend, well, I Bless the money! So, this weekend I will double it! My costs about $60 in gas + $70 in food. So my profit was $5oo. However, in reality I was going to eat anyway and drive somewhere last weekend. I didn't get much of a tan this weekend. I did maintain my color.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> In Cedar Rapids the uberx rates are $2/mile. But I still won't drive for them because I know that's likely to change when more and more people sign up.


You "could" drive temporarily?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Lidman, looooool I can't with you right now. I am just going to send you love and some hugs! You do want you want, hate uber, write on blogs 7 days a week, and hopefully have time left over to make money, love, play, and live your life to the fullest.
> 
> Myself, I am going to Uber the weekends. Make money. Love, be happy, offer love + care to the world, and most definitely live my life to the fullest!!!! Xoxo


They will not get it for a long time 
Maybe one day they see the light

Funny thing is this why desided to drive a cab 
I wanted freedom 
To me that is enough 
But some don't get it


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> You "could" drive temporarily?


All Lidman needs is a kiss 
He will turn in to a prince


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> They will not get it for a long time
> Maybe one day they see the light
> 
> Funny thing is this why desided to drive a cab
> ...


And you live in SoCal, so of course YOU GET IT! SoCal offers a very good lifestyle, according to what I have experienced in my travels. I won't say the best, because people's needs are different. But for a vague, generic response, SoCal meets most people's needs to a good life vs anywhere else. The end!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> All Lidman needs is a kiss
> He will turn in to a prince


Ahahahaha!!! I'd give him a long hug! I am not mad, especially at invisible people I will never meet! I'd still give him a long hug! Everyone needs love and to feel special. Xoxo


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> And you live in SoCal, so of course YOU GET IT! SoCal offers a very good lifestyle, according to what I have experienced in my travels. I won't say the best, because people's needs are different. But for a vague, generic response, SoCal meets most people's needs to a good life vs anywhere else. The end!


I've had the luck to meet , work & network with amazing people 
Like the persuit of happiness movie

My take based on my experience is 
He is saved by all the people who desided to give him a chance & invest in him

The customer ,maybe this is why I defend the customer so much

Time will prove the point


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I've had the luck to meet , work & network with amazing people
> Like the persuit of happiness movie
> 
> My take based on my experience is
> ...


Egg Zack Lee!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried this coverage? https://uberpeople.net/threads/roadside-assistance-over-120k-of-benefits-low-monthly-fee.16603/


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

This looks awesome also! Get paid to video ahahaha https://uberpeople.net/threads/stringr-make-money-shooting-great-video.10658/


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Last one, has anyone tried this to make more money? It might something I could do on Tues and Wed, hmmm? https://uberpeople.net/threads/hell...ted-to-be-advertised-on-the-front-page.16980/


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> They will not get it for a long time
> Maybe one day they see the light
> 
> Funny thing is this why desided to drive a cab
> ...


You're an idiot.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

What kind of drug do you think blondie is on?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You're an idiot.


Don't say that! He is entitled to his own opinion! But, I really don't think he cares about your insult. Why can't everyone just show love? It is easier than hate, really!!! Promise!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> What kind of drug do you think blondie is on?


My drug of choice is eat organic. I like vitamin supplements (ginseng, ginko biloba) and sometimes doMatcha (matcha organic green tea). Healthy food makes you feel better more often. Try it!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Don't say that! He is entitled to his own opinion! But, I really don't think he cares about your insult. Why can't everyone just show love? It is easier than hate, really!!! Promise!


I'm just giving him some tough love.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> My drug of choice is eat organic. I like vitamin supplements (ginseng, ginko biloba) and sometimes doMatcha (matcha organic green tea). Healthy food makes you feel better more often. Try it!


And all of that makes you go, uber scoober doober...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You're an idiot.


Read this tread from beginning to end 
Read all post from all members

Here is the challenge , let's make it fun

Take to the apprentice "Donald Trump"

You are fired


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> It was for UberSelect. But they didn't use my services. They just kept texting me about the guarantees. I drove by Utlra today as they were assembling it still. I'm a tad overwhelmed. I'm wondering about the influx of people this weekend. My t mobile was slow and the GPS kepts dropping.


About GPS dropping, if you are using an android phone, install "GPS Status" app and occasionally calibrate your GPS. I had GPS dropping problem before, never happen anymore.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Lidman, looooool I can't with you right now. I am just going to send you love and some hugs! You do want you want, hate uber, write on blogs 7 days a week, and hopefully have time left over to make money, love, play, and live your life to the fullest.
> 
> Myself, I am going to Uber the weekends. Make money. Love, be happy, offer love + care to the world, and most definitely live my life to the fullest!!!! Xoxo


Hush now baby, baby, don't you cry.
Daddy's gonna make all of your nightmares come true.
Daddy's gonna put all of his fears into you.
Daddy's gonna keep you right here under his wing.
He won't let you fly, but he might let you sing.
Daddy's gonna keep baby cozy and warm.
Ooh baby, ooh baby, ooh baby,
Of course Daddy's gonna help build the wall.

Oh wait, you're very happy. Full of Unicorn Sprinkles, and self-manifested wealth. Disregard.

*Drugs and Kisses!
*
P.S. You seem very preoccupied with money. I'd do a personal inventory and make sure that happiness you speak of is actually there.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Lidman, looooool I can't with you right now. I am just going to send you love and some hugs! You do want you want, hate uber, write on blogs 7 days a week, and hopefully have time left over to make money, love, play, and live your life to the fullest.
> 
> Myself, I am going to Uber the weekends. Make money. Love, be happy, offer love + care to the world, and most definitely live my life to the fullest!!!! Xoxo


I'm curious - what do you do to offer "love + care" to the world? Charity work? Do you send money to feed starving children in Sierra Lione? Maybe you fly to Burundi and fish turds out of their drinking water?

[NOTE:] Every time you mention happiness, it's always at the same time you mention money. I believe you're lost.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I have no desire at this time to come to Louisville. If you are not happy there, live your dreams and move!!!! I have tried my life living in Upper Westside Manhattan, BK, LV, London, Norway, TX, FL, Los Angeles, AZ, AL, and probably other places. When I die, I will know I did the best I could and lived it up! No one really has to stay put. Do you have a family? Try a desired town. Make money. If it works, then move your family, or travel back often to visit them. It is not that complicated. Life is about experiences. Living outside your comfort zone, and trying new thing, this is life! If not you are merely existing, just inhaling and exhaling.
> 
> I don't always appreciate living in SoFlo. I know this because I like to fly often. I want to be bi-coastal always. I feel trapped being grounded like my wings are clipped. This is why I need to make money now! So, when I can't take SoFlo's heat anymore, LAX I know you love me. I will fly Virgin and upgrade to main cabin select for sure and hopefully first class. Get to work! Make money! Drink and be merry! Try new things! Live it up! Stop whining! Man the eff up and do something about it! Go team go! Get it! Get it! No fear! If at first you don't succeed manifest and try again!


You're delusional. Also, I'm doing fine financially. I never said I wasn't. I have a real job. Most importantly though, I have three healthy, happy kids that are doing great! Weird how you always talk about money and happiness. Rather sad actually. I drive (4) miles to work (one way), and park my car. I have benefits, decent pay, and not one person has puked in my car since I started! I am wealthy, speaking from a happiness point of view.

You are so lost in your material world you have no idea of what happiness is. It's not an upgrade to 'main cabin,' it's not plastic titties, and it's sure as hell nothing you seem lost in. Expand your mind. I know, you're blonde, but change your thinking. Meditation is a great place to start.

Ever notice that there's so many alcoholic, drug-addicted, abusive, evil, corrupt wealthy people? Obviously money, in and of itself, does not, CAN NOT, create happiness. It can distract you, it can mislead the stupid people, but sorry, that's not what happiness is about. Many (most?) go to their grave never understanding that.

I'm sure all of this is falling on deaf blonde ears.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Yes, I am! I did not quite believe I could make $1k last weekend. I fell short on my manifestations goals. However, by Monday morning (A couple trips Thurs, Worked all night Fri & Sat, a little Sun Morn, 2 trips Mon morning) I made $650! Whoop Whoop! Not bad for a long weekend, well, I Bless the money! So, this weekend I will double it! My costs about $60 in gas + $70 in food. So my profit was $5oo. However, in reality I was going to eat anyway and drive somewhere last weekend. I didn't get much of a tan this weekend. I did maintain my color.


Good thing there was no wear-and-tear on your vehicle. Your free commercial insurance must be fantastic too! That, along with a few other costs you left out, could've turned that $650 into a big pile of shit real quick. (I bet you're one of the people that actually hands out bottled water? Candy and snacks?)

Uber on lovely lady! Manifest Uber-cash, and with that comes peace, happiness, and eternal life. You've got it all figured out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Yes, I am! I did not quite believe I could make $1k last weekend. I fell short on my manifestations goals. However, by Monday morning (A couple trips Thurs, Worked all night Fri & Sat, a little Sun Morn, 2 trips Mon morning) I made $650! Whoop Whoop! Not bad for a long weekend, well, I Bless the money! So, this weekend I will double it! My costs about $60 in gas + $70 in food. So my profit was $5oo. However, in reality I was going to eat anyway and drive somewhere last weekend. I didn't get much of a tan this weekend. I did maintain my color.


So you're saying your manifesting didn't work?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You're delusional. Also, I'm doing fine financially. I never said I wasn't. I have a real job. Most importantly though, I have three healthy, happy kids that are doing great! Weird how you always talk about money and happiness. Rather sad actually. I drive (4) miles to work (one way), and park my car. I have benefits, decent pay, and not one person has puked in my car since I started! I am wealthy, speaking from a happiness point of view.
> 
> You are so lost in your material world you have no idea of what happiness is. It's not an upgrade to 'main cabin,' it's not plastic titties, and it's sure as hell nothing you seem lost in. Expand your mind. I know, you're blonde, but change your thinking. Meditation is a great place to start.
> 
> ...


Hey I'm blonde too. Don't lump me in with her...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Hush now baby, baby, don't you cry.
> Daddy's gonna make all of your nightmares come true.
> Daddy's gonna put all of his fears into you.
> Daddy's gonna keep you right here under his wing.
> ...


I've noticed that too. She mentioned she loved money in one post. Isn't the love if money the root of all evil?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I bet she has one of those whiny voices and says "like" all the time. Gaaahhh


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think it was those special vitamins she's taking, that make her so happy.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm curious - what do you do to offer "love + care" to the world? Charity work? Do you send money to feed starving children in Sierra Lione? Maybe you fly to Burundi and fish turds out of their drinking water?
> 
> [NOTE:] Every time you mention happiness, it's always at the same time you mention money. I believe you're lost.


 I think she's confusing uber with amway.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> I bet she has one of those whiny voices and says "like" all the time. Gaaahhh


 I think ubergirl would enjoy driving for uber in queensland.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, she wants to give you a big hug and kiss lidman, doesnt she know about us? Lol


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think ubergirl would enjoy driving for uber in queensland.


no doubt she would absolutely love queensland, unfortunately we already have our fair share of flakes here.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> Well, she wants to give you a big hug and kiss lidman, doesnt she know about us? Lol


 No. I never broke the news to her. I thought this dude named UBER was the one she truly loved.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

It will all end in tears..


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The fuzzer agrees with you.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Mob mentality
Will not fly 2 blocks away from this forum

None of that bull will ever be accepted in the real world

It's not kool aid , it's cabin fever you guys have been reading or driving to long


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Newsflash..... mob mentality IS alive and thrives in the real world. Just so ya know.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

True but is kept in check by reality ( the mayority


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> And all of that makes you go, uber scoober doober...


Well, for the time being it works for me. Uber and good food


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> About GPS dropping, if you are using an android phone, install "GPS Status" app and occasionally calibrate your GPS. I had GPS dropping problem before, never happen anymore.


Super thanks! I found out one of my droids has really low RAM. I use this line for the Uber App. A tech a t mobile told me if I don't have enough ram, my GPS will stall. I removed undeed apps that run on my. Also, I use my other droid which has ample space to GPS. It stays connected. Thanks so much for your help. I will try to reminder to calibrate both phones every now and then!!!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I'm curious - what do you do to offer "love + care" to the world? Charity work? Do you send money to feed starving children in Sierra Lione? Maybe you fly to Burundi and fish turds out of their drinking water?
> 
> [NOTE:] Every time you mention happiness, it's always at the same time you mention money. I believe you're lost.


I have been charitable since I've been here. Some people fly to help others, but what about helping people you know and strangers around you? I help people constantly. I am good at it, sometimes the timing is wrong and I am horrible at it. However, over all I have been pretty reliable and charitable to people I know and don't know as well. It really just depends if I can help at no consequence (sometimes I forget and there's a set back, but I think good karma comes), and if it won't sink my ship. I cannot help anyone if I am sinking. This is my hardest lesson.

You are spot on; money makes me happy!!! I am a Pisces! I love, love, and I love money.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> You're delusional. Also, I'm doing fine financially. I never said I wasn't. I have a real job. Most importantly though, I have three healthy, happy kids that are doing great! Weird how you always talk about money and happiness. Rather sad actually. I drive (4) miles to work (one way), and park my car. I have benefits, decent pay, and not one person has puked in my car since I started! I am wealthy, speaking from a happiness point of view.
> 
> You are so lost in your material world you have no idea of what happiness is. It's not an upgrade to 'main cabin,' it's not plastic titties, and it's sure as hell nothing you seem lost in. Expand your mind. I know, you're blonde, but change your thinking. Meditation is a great place to start.
> 
> ...


That's the deepest post I think I have seen you wrote. I am proud of you. I think maybe you just come here to vent, and enjoy bullying? You're probably just a cuddly Teddy Bear in a big bad wolf "keyboard kind of way" costume! Bravo fellow human! I will just let you have this one! So proud! So proud!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Good thing there was no wear-and-tear on your vehicle. Your free commercial insurance must be fantastic too! That, along with a few other costs you left out, could've turned that $650 into a big pile of shit real quick. (I bet you're one of the people that actually hands out bottled water? Candy and snacks?)
> 
> Uber on lovely lady! Manifest Uber-cash, and with that comes peace, happiness, and eternal life. You've got it all figured out.


Thank you Sir!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you're saying your manifesting didn't work?


There was some lack emotions obviously in my manifestations. Practice makes perfect. If at first you don't succeed, manifest/allow and try again. I have no choice but to relax and trust my life's destiny


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Hey I'm blonde too. Don't lump me in with her...


Don't worry, I doubt we are in the same category hehehe


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've noticed that too. She mentioned she loved money in one post. Isn't the love if money the root of all evil?


So they say, or what I have noticed for some the lack of money makes them kill, steal, envy, etc. To each is his or her own


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Mob mentality
> Will not fly 2 blocks away from this forum
> 
> None of that bull will ever be accepted in the real world
> ...


20yearsdriving This might be therapy for them? I appreciate your support!! I truly do! But let them have it! I don't want them to annoy you in the least bit! I don't mind being the butt of their jokes or ridicule. In some sick way, it helps them (think charity or lending an ear). I am started to see some are not as mean as they portray. I didn't want to get under anyone's skin. I was only trying to be of encouragement. But when you step out to help many, one has to realize the different types of help others need. Some people need encouragement, some people simply need to be heard and vent. I am a co-creator of my life experience. None of these ill concepts these random people wish for me are apart of my life experience. They have written every possible thing one can imagine to break my spirit. Nope, my life is not up to them. They have attempted to insult my intellect, intent, character, appearance, or whatever else I missed.

In the end, I will stay wake up as me. I have a fresh new start at MY life with every new intention throughout my day. All is well in my World. I accept love, happiness, health, wealth, and peace for myself. Most of this stuff is off topic until you come to the point on how to center one's self no matter of the forks in the road and decisions thereafter. Feel Good. Do Good.

Xoxo


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> 20yearsdriving This might be therapy for them? I appreciate your support!! I truly do! But let them have it! I don't want them to annoy you in the least bit! I don't mind being the butt of their jokes or ridicule. In some sick way, it helps them (think charity or lending an ear). I am started to see some are not as mean as they portray. I didn't want to get under anyone's skin. I was only trying to be of encouragement. But when you step out to help many, one has to realize the different types of help others need. Some people need encouragement, some people simply need to be heard and vent. I am a co-creator of my life experience. None of these ill concepts these random people wish for me are apart of my life experience. They have written every possible thing one can imagine to break my spirit. Nope, my life is not up to them. They have attempted to insult my intellect, intent, character, appearance, or whatever else I missed.
> 
> In the end, I will stay wake up as me. I have a fresh new start at MY life with every new intention throughout my day. All is well in my World. I accept love, happiness, health, wealth, and peace for myself. Most of this stuff is off topic until you come to the point on how to center one's self no matter of the forks in the road and decisions thereafter. Feel Good. Do Good.
> 
> Xoxo


I was worried for a second 
I like the" can't break your spirit part "
Hats off to you 
I will let you fix Lidman 
Now I know you can handle your self better than anyone
But if you need back up come get me


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I was worried for a second
> I like the" can't break your spirit part "
> Hats off to you
> I will let you fix Lidman
> ...


Ahaha I love you 20yearsdriving you're awesome. I just don't have time to be on here daily. 
I started back skating yesterday at the rinks. I had so much fun. This weekend it will be beyond hot!! I will be at the beaches. I will Uber around my fun times. I guess their words should hurt, but it is like they're not real. I choose to only concern myself or retain words of love and wisdom. When I am out and about it will be the words of encouragement like yours that will get me through! I will remember I can handle myself. I will also remember my Angels and God keep me safe from harm. He allows me to create the life I want. I just need to stay focus on that until I can truly see all of the rewards of positive thinking. Remember the nonsense here is not going to help me with anything or handle myself in the streets, especially Ubering.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I was worried for a second
> I like the" can't break your spirit part "
> Hats off to you
> I will let you fix Lidman
> ...


I could use some fixing so. Because today is Thursday!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Well, for the time being it works for me. Uber and good food


How good?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think she's confusing uber with amway.


Wow, can you imagine combining Uber and Amway? Maybe call it Scamway. The possibilities would be endless. You could be your own best Amway customer when you buy cleaning supplies to clean-up the Uber rider's puke from your car. You know, after you ride them around for free.

I'm always looking for an angle. I started trying to get a breast exam business off the ground to combine with the Ubering, but most of the women that were 'interested' wanted at least $50. I tried Uber's business strategy of "No profit? No problem...kill'em with volume!" I guess that only works for Uber, with the DUDs of course.

I would guess a guy could go from 'comfortable' to homeless in less than (30) days using the new Scamway offering.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Wow, can you imagine combining Uber and Amway? Maybe call it Scamway. The possibilities would be endless. You could be your own best Amway customer when you buy cleaning supplies to clean-up the Uber rider's puke from your car. You know, after you ride them around for free.
> 
> I'm always looking for an angle. I started trying to get a breast exam business off the ground to combine with the Ubering, but most of the women that were 'interested' wanted at least $50. I tried Uber's business strategy of "No profit? No problem...kill'em with volume!" I guess that only works for Uber, with the DUDs of course.
> 
> I would guess a guy could go from 'comfortable' to homeless in less than (30) days using the new Scamway offering.


LOl, they would go hand in hand... imagine transporting some of your uber pax to an amway presentation to show "the plan"... I always think of amway whenever vitamins are mentioned.

I wouldn't be surprised if uber did their own conventions at various swank hotels. like the marriots, and drivers would pay a large fee to hear some successful uber driver (hired uber employee) talk about "financial freedom".. You could have uber downline where you make certain % off the ones below you. lololololol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> True but is kept in check by reality ( the mayority


Mmm, HUH?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> LOl, they would go hand in hand... imagine transporting some of your uber pax to an amway presentation to show "the plan"... I always think of amway whenever vitamins are mentioned.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if uber did their own conventions at various swank hotels. like the marriots, and drivers would pay a large fee to hear some successful uber driver (hired uber employee) talk about "financial freedom".. You could have uber downline where you make certain % off the ones below you. lololololol


Yes sir. I can see Uber paying a 'bounty' for every PAX/Wallet delivered to the 'convention.' Maybe there is hope for Uber drivers. As long as you're ready to sell your fellow man to "The Machine."

You probably know who Edward Bernays is. I don't believe he accomplished anything so great. Conning the masses is really rather easy. You tell people what they want to hear, or you scare them and become their savior when you offer them protection from this unwarranted fear. Wasn't it Goebbels or Hitler himself that said something like, "If you tell a lie bold enough, for long enough, people will believe it?" (You'll make $100,000/mile driving for Uber.) (Thanks Hitler, but no thanks.)

Uber - Just manipulative BS.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> That's the deepest post I think I have seen you wrote. I am proud of you. I think maybe you just come here to vent, and enjoy bullying? You're probably just a cuddly Teddy Bear in a big bad wolf "keyboard kind of way" costume! Bravo fellow human! I will just let you have this one! So proud! So proud!


Aw shucks.  I forgot what I wrote, but it must have been up a notch or two from my usual crap. I guess I just come here to be a smartass. I've always enjoyed that. I would never consider myself a bully. Although I dog Uber, and it's much deserved, I've said many times that I understand someone doing it if they're in a city with decent rates. In my market there wasn't even XL. I would never consider Uber again though, because I know what they're about, and I've went back into being a professional driver - abiding by the law, not killing my car, having insurance on my vehicle 24/7/365, and not acting like some college kid in his Dad's car trying to earn some beer money.

Uber - The 'Pet Rock' of Transportation

P.S. You fixed your profile pic! I must say, you're rather hot, and blonde to be sure. Now, if we could just get you over that obsession with money. (DriverJ ponders).


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Mmm, HUH?


The bullshit you posted is real only in your mind 
Backed by a few others 
Out of this forum your statements are nothing but crazy


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yes sir. I can see Uber paying a 'bounty' for every PAX/Wallet delivered to the 'convention.' Maybe there is hope for Uber drivers. As long as you're ready to sell your fellow man to "The Machine."
> 
> You probably know who Edward Bernays is. I don't believe he accomplished anything so great. Conning the masses is really rather easy. You tell people what they want to hear, or you scare them and become their savior when you offer them protection from this unwarranted fear. Wasn't it Goebbels or Hitler himself that said something like, "If you tell a lie bold enough, for long enough, people will believe it?" (You'll make $100,000/mile driving for Uber.) (Thanks Hitler, but no thanks.)
> 
> Uber - Just manipulative BS.


I have never used this frase before

But you give me no choice

It's for you and only for you DriverJ

If UBER treats you so bad 
If your customer is such a POS
if you are losing money driving

Why the hell do you drive ?

If you no longer drive 
Why the hell do you try to stop people who have made it work for them 
There are many members of this forum that are making money

Bottom line if you are incapable go complain at UBER office


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> The bullshit you posted is real only in your mind
> Backed by a few others
> Out of this forum your statements are nothing but crazy


Listen you stupid ****, the rates in Louisville are $0.70/mile! Uber has stolen probably what amounts to tens of millions of dollars in driver's tips. I was paid for one or two cancellations over four months of driving, having dozens and dozens, probably hundreds of cancellations. You basically have no insurance coverage while driving for Uber. These are but a few things that come to mind immediately, there are many, many more. If you're too ****ing ******ed to see what Uber is about, then you're exactly what they're looking for, mentally challenged, with a car!

Uber On! (Don't forget the bottled water and Dunce cap)


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Listen you stupid ****, the rates in Louisville are $0.70/mile! Uber has stolen probably what amounts to tens of millions of dollars in driver's tips. I was paid for one or two cancellations over four months of driving, having dozens and dozens, probably hundreds of cancellations. You basically have no insurance coverage while driving for Uber. These are but a few things that come to mind immediately, there are many, many more. If you're too ****ing ******ed to see what Uber is about, then you're exactly what they're looking for, mentally challenged, with a car!
> 
> Uber On! (Don't forget the bottled water and Dunce cap)


Proven !the problem is you 
Stop making excuses for your self 
Man up brother quit!
Stop picking fights with women 
Stop hiding behind this forum
Take it with UBER directly
No one here owes you nothing
You poor choices have pushed you to survival mode own it


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I have never used this frase before
> 
> But you give me no choice
> 
> ...


Sorry, I had to stop at "frase." My ******-filter tripped. If you tell me English isn't your first language I'll give you another shot, I totally understand. If English is your primary language, never, ever quit driving for Uber. You're exactly where God wants you, and society needs you to be. I won't even need to hear what the rest of your post was about.

Fell free to PM me if you need a detailed explanation of what that means.

Uber On!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Sorry, I had to stop at "frase." My ******-filter tripped. If you tell me English isn't your first language I'll give you another shot, I totally understand. If English is your primary language, never, ever quit driving for Uber. You're exactly where God wants you, and society needs you to be. I won't even need to hear what the rest of your post was about.
> 
> Fell free to PM me if you need a detailed explanation of what that means.
> 
> Uber On!


I know you understood 
I'll take your excuse to quit 
I'm going light on you


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Proven !the problem is you
> Stop making excuses for your self
> Man up brother quit!
> Stop picking fights with women
> ...


Hehe, it's working. 

I need no excuses, I won!

Read before you post. I haven't driven for Uber in close to four months. I drive a semi. Yes, a real job, real benefits, real pay. Have to be skilled to do it though. Uber drivers need not apply (without training, then everyone is welcome! except you, you'd get beat-up the first day. there's some mean-ass women drivers out there, and you're just itching for a *****-slappin').

I "pick fights" with no one. I just speak the truth, but many people can't handle the truth. I do also give my opinions, but they're always (usually) based on facts.

"Take it with UBER directly." I assume you meant take it FROM UBER directly. No thanks, tried it, didn't like it. I'm heterosexual. Made me walk funny too. You can have it all big boy. I'd pick up some KY-Jelly when you stop for your next case of wa-wa.

Never have I asked a single person here for anything, but since you mentioned it. I have one request. Would you please quit typing? Dumb people give me a headache.

Survival mode? I would guess, if you're Ubering full-time, about 70 hours/week, like I did, you have comparable rates of $1.40/mile, as it was when I started, I'm probably making at least twice what you are, plus I have a great benefits package - health, dental,vision, paid vacations, personal days, and my car sits and relaxes the whole time I'm working. At least with Uber you have that...uh, well, you get to..., at least you can spend your own money buying complete strangers bottled water. Strangers that laugh at you, abuse your car, and don't want your ****ing water in the first damn place.

Guess how much I spend in gas? No, seriously, take a guess. It's (4) miles to work. I'll make it easy for you. If my car got (4) miles per gallon, it would take me (2) gallons to get to work and back home. It does much better though. ;-)

I guess my "survival mode" is working okay. 

Uber On! It's *YOUR* calling.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I know you understood
> I'll take your excuse to quit
> I'm going light on you


Thank you.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think some people still don't realize that some of the ex uber drivers have moved on to better things. I just try to warn new drivers who are starting off with decent rates to take into consideration that they could be cut at anytime for no reason.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I did give 2 options


20yearsdriving said:


> I have never used this frase before
> 
> But you give me no choice
> 
> ...


Read again

You missed a couple of things

I'm glad you don't drive for UBER anymore

lick you wounds and move one


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think some people still don't realize that some of the ex uber drivers have moved on to better things. I just try to warn new drivers who are starting off with decent rates to take into consideration that they could be cut at anytime for no reason.


Lid your statement is fair 
am I blind 
Or are you tring to destroy other people here
At least admit it


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Aw shucks.  I forgot what I wrote, but it must have been up a notch or two from my usual crap. I guess I just come here to be a smartass. I've always enjoyed that. I would never consider myself a bully. Although I dog Uber, and it's much deserved, I've said many times that I understand someone doing it if they're in a city with decent rates. In my market there wasn't even XL. I would never consider Uber again though, because I know what they're about, and I've went back into being a professional driver - abiding by the law, not killing my car, having insurance on my vehicle 24/7/365, and not acting like some college kid in his Dad's car trying to earn some beer money.
> 
> Uber - The 'Pet Rock' of Transportation
> 
> P.S. You fixed your profile pic! I must say, you're rather hot, and blonde to be sure. Now, if we could just get you over that obsession with money. (DriverJ ponders).


 Get over my obsession with money lol? Ummm this is why we work, money?

Either way I am still proud of you for speaking with passion and you humanity. I am happy you are set in your profession. I am still working on my goals. I am sorry your Uber market is the short stick. I am not sure Uber is meant to be a career, as of the model set it has now. But, with the pay on some levels, it can be good income.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I have never used this frase before
> 
> But you give me no choice
> 
> ...


Well, that brings us back to the first page. Making it work for you, it can be
lovable! If not, there are other ways to make money. Pretty much end of story.
Initially, I stated how to Uber better to make money with Uber. I guess they wanted those tips buried so all the readers would just see the insults?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

How about we leave the two of them to their mutual admiration society and don't respond anymore?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Listen you stupid ****, the rates in Louisville are $0.70/mile! Uber has stolen probably what amounts to tens of millions of dollars in driver's tips. I was paid for one or two cancellations over four months of driving, having dozens and dozens, probably hundreds of cancellations. You basically have no insurance coverage while driving for Uber. These are but a few things that come to mind immediately, there are many, many more. If you're too ****ing ******ed to see what Uber is about, then you're exactly what they're looking for, mentally challenged, with a car!
> 
> Uber On! (Don't forget the bottled water and Dunce cap)


Good grief J, there you go again! Name calling, anger, etc, raise your argument/game not your voice (well my eyeballs hurt lol)

Make points or let this thread die?

I think everything that can be said has been said. It is here for those who found this site for motivation, answers, and the drawbacks.

It's the weekend cha ching! Enjoy everyone


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Good grief J, there you go again! Name calling, anger, etc, raise your argument/game not your voice (well my eyeballs hurt lol)
> 
> Make points or let this thread die?
> 
> ...


The funny part he got it all wrong 
I don't even drive for UBER
LOL!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think some people still don't realize that some of the ex uber drivers have moved on to better things. I just try to warn new drivers who are starting off with decent rates to take into consideration that they could be cut at anytime for no reason.


Exactly. It's Uber.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How about we leave the two of them to their mutual admiration society and don't respond anymore?


 I still want to know what the ubergirlpbc puts in her vitamins that gives that uberanic view of life.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I still want to know what the ubergirlpbc puts in her vitamins that gives that uberanic view of life.


This question had been answered enough times. Redundancy is so entertaining, not!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

"Redundancy is so entertaining, not!" I almost misread that! For a second there I thought it read "redundancy makes me so hot".....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> "Redundancy is so entertaining, not!" I almost misread that! For a second there I thought it read "redundancy makes me so hot".....


 Easy fellow. You don't know what's in those vitamins.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Easy fellow. You don't know what's in those vitamins.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

nice smile


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

thank you


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Well, for the time being it works for me. Uber and good food


What kind of good food. Pizza?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Good grief J, there you go again! Name calling, anger, etc, raise your argument/game not your voice (well my eyeballs hurt lol)
> 
> Make points or let this thread die?
> 
> ...


You can't really 'make points' with idiots, and that guy is 'deficient.'


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think some people still don't realize that some of the ex uber drivers have moved on to better things. I just try to warn new drivers who are starting off with decent rates to take into consideration that they could be cut at anytime for no reason.


Exactly, people just don't realize whom they're starting to do business with. I guarantee you that.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I was always wondering.. just how lovable is uber?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Uber is Lovable, promise! You just need to learn how Uber works for you. I'm from LA and people sometimes drive 30+ to work each way 5 days,.in addition to errands and activities on their off days.
> 
> If a normal driver puts 60
> Miles on their car (in sometimes stop and go traffic) plus mileage for any other activity, They are putting 300 miles for work per week, along with daily miles for groceries, family, events, oh you know errands...and fun!
> ...


Read this thread more from the beginning before all the haters came in Imsoimportant


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I have been Ubering for 4 months. That is still considered a newbie. However, I am not new to making money. I was semi retired before I moved to SoFlo and allow my environment, negative people constantly speak about recession, season, and other non profitable subjects. And with that, My savings dwindled, my credit cards had balances, and so forth.
> 
> I had to stop the downward spiral. I made the most money I ever made in 2008 & 2009 when the world was watching the banks and housing market crash. I did not make money off of it. But by that t time my mind was solid.
> 
> ...


 Imsoimportant


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Ah the beloved tips! You want tips on making cash tips? This is another can of worms, let's open:
> 
> 1. You accepted a ping. Pull over and GPS your destination.
> 
> ...


 Imsoimportant


----------

